# Essere dei buoni genitori



## elena_ (2 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao ferita, mi spiace moltissimo. sai anche mio marito sta con una sua collega e io lo so da più di un anno. all'inizio il dolore è stato totale...un lutto, un fallimento ma poi ho fatto un'analisi sul perchè eravamo arrivati lì e su me stessa. ho sublimato il problema perchè alla fine per me la mia famiglia è più importante della sua amante. l'importante è che lui non manchi verso me e la prole!
> l'idea di farla pagare a lei mai mi ha sfiorato anche perchè se lui non avesse voluto non sarebbe successo (non mi piace dare la colpa all'altra)...è lui che ha deciso di fare una determinata cosa.
> ho scelto di trattare la relazione di mio marito come un suo spazio, tipo il calcetto con gli amici!!! mi sono distaccata emotivamente fino al punto che ho incontrato io qualcuno.
> ad oggi io e mio marito siamo dei buoni genitori e siamo ancora insieme, ognuno con i suoi spazi.
> ...


Estrapolo questo post di Stellina da un altro 3D e lo metto qui, significativamente, come in una cornice, perché mi ha colpito tantissimo.
In realtà sono parole che cercavo, qui, da tanto tempo e che mi sono trovata davanti all'improvviso, quando meno me l'aspettavo, chiare e semplici.
Non so quanto dolore abbia passato Stellina per arrivare a quel distacco emotivo che le ha permesso di incontrare qualcun altro e mi sono sempre stupita di situazioni come quella descritta da Stellina, eppure è grossomodo la situazione in cui si trova anche il mio compagno, ma ho sempre pensato che io, in una situazione analoga, non riuscirei a resistere a lungo. 
Stellina ha avuto la strabiliante capacità di cambiare prospettiva e ha concluso che la propria famiglia è più importante dell'amante di lui e che lui non manchi verso lei e la prole. Evidentemente anche lui deve avere avuto le stesse priorità, infatti ad oggi entrambi sono buoni genitori e sono ancora insieme. Il dovere verso la famiglia prima di tutto. Ma ognuno con i suoi spazi. E dentro quest'ultima frase c'è tutto un mondo. 
Quando si dice "essere separati in casa" o "rimanere insieme per i figli" ci si immagina una realtà conflittuale, in cui i figli si trovano in mezzo loro malgrado. Invece, leggendo Stellina, ci si immagina una famiglia serena. E lei, non senza una punta d'orgoglio, scrive: siamo buoni genitori e siamo ancora insieme. Hic et nunc.
Resta il fatto che quei figli percepiranno l'amore dei genitori verso di loro, ma non percepiranno amore reciproco fra i loro genitori. E io mio chiedo, e mi piacerebbe trovare risposta, quanto ciò possa influire sulla loro capacità di instaurare relazioni d'amore positive e funzionali in futuro.

Perché il futuro nebuloso è.


----------



## oceansize (2 Febbraio 2012)

per l'ultima parte posso solo dirti da figlia di un matrimonio senza amore che si sente, si vede, fa male e probabilmente è causa di problemi relazionali. A me è stato detto da mia madre "è che siamo all'antica, altrimenti..." Ecco, spero che chi rimane insieme per i figli sappia bene questo e non sia all'antica


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Estrapolo questo post di Stellina da un altro 3D e lo metto qui, significativamente, come in una cornice, perché mi ha colpito tantissimo.
> In realtà sono parole che cercavo, qui, da tanto tempo e che mi sono trovata davanti all'improvviso, quando meno me l'aspettavo, chiare e semplici.
> Non so quanto dolore abbia passato Stellina per arrivare a quel distacco emotivo che le ha permesso di incontrare qualcun altro e mi sono sempre stupita di situazioni come quella descritta da Stellina, eppure è grossomodo la situazione in cui si trova anche il mio compagno, ma ho sempre pensato che io, in una situazione analoga, non riuscirei a resistere a lungo.
> Stellina ha avuto la strabiliante capacità di cambiare prospettiva e ha concluso che la propria famiglia è più importante dell'amante di lui e che lui non manchi verso lei e la prole. Evidentemente anche lui deve avere avuto le stesse priorità, infatti ad oggi entrambi sono buoni genitori e sono ancora insieme. Il dovere verso la famiglia prima di tutto. Ma ognuno con i suoi spazi. E dentro quest'ultima frase c'è tutto un mondo.
> ...


pur pensando che per i figli possa essere questa la soluzione migliore (se i genitori riescono ad avere un rapporto civile , senza tensioni per loro averli entrambi vicini è rassicurante )...sono portata a pensare che si riesca ad arrivarci soltanto quando anche chi viene tradito non ama più.
perché la sofferenza soffocata genera comunque tensioni e prima o poi esplode.il distacco emotivo arriva quando il rapporto è già in una fase di reciproca indifferenza .
questa è la mia opinione
è interessante poi, capire quanto sia importante per i figli sentire l'amore che i genitori hanno uno per l'altro, oltre a quello per loro.
immagino che ciò possa favorire il benessere familiare, avvolgendoli in un clima da "nido caldo" dove la protezione è particolarmente rafforzata da un abbraccio unico e solidale.
in caso contrario magari questo amore nei loro confronti, meno scontato che nel primo caso, va ribadito, rafforzato e dimostrato fisicamente per non intaccare le loro sicurezze che in quel momento potrebbero subire qualche tentennamento.


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che quei figli percepiranno l'amore dei genitori verso di loro, ma non percepiranno amore reciproco fra i loro genitori. E io mio chiedo, e mi piacerebbe trovare risposta, quanto ciò possa influire sulla loro capacità di instaurare relazioni d'amore positive e funzionali in futuro.
> 
> Perché il futuro nebuloso è.


Elena sai già come la penso sull'argomento, ma lo ridico. Influisce, eccome se influisce. Ho lasciato mio marito non per la ferita del tradimento (che c'era eh, io lo amavo ancora) ma soprattutto perchè non volevo che mia figlia crescesse con un'idea sbagliata dello stare insieme. Da figlia ho sentito più volte il discorso "eh ma bisogna sacrificarsi, ci sono i figli, l'amore romantico non esiste...", e quante volte ho urlato a mia madre "ma se non lo ami lascialo no? Cosa ci stai insieme a fare". E mio padre, pur avendo tutti i difetti del mondo, non l'ha mai tradita. Chissà ora che è sola forse troverà quello al quale ha sempre rinunciato per "amore della famiglia".


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Elena sai già come la penso sull'argomento, ma lo ridico. Influisce, eccome se influisce. Ho lasciato mio marito non per la ferita del tradimento (che c'era eh, io lo amavo ancora) ma soprattutto perchè non volevo che mia figlia crescesse con un'idea sbagliata dello stare insieme. Da figlia ho sentito più volte il discorso *"eh ma bisogna sacrificarsi, ci sono i figli, l'amore romantico non esiste...", *e quante volte ho urlato a mia madre "ma se non lo ami lascialo no? Cosa ci stai insieme a fare". E mio padre, pur avendo tutti i difetti del mondo, non l'ha mai tradita. Chissà ora che è sola forse troverà quello al quale *ha sempre rinunciato *per "amore della famiglia".


non so cosa s'intenda per amore romantico, pratico,razionale...l'amore è amore e basta; o c'è o non c'è.
detto questo io ho un certo rispetto per il concetto di sacrificio in questo senso anche se penso che la momento che lo si chiami così si sia incoerenti.
cioè stimo più chi ha chiaro che se mette al mondo un figlio dovrà avere per sempre come priorità il suo benessere morale e fisico che chi mette in prima battuta le proprie esigenze.
ma non è un sacrificio....è una scelta


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so cosa s'intenda per amore romantico, pratico,razionale...*l'amore è amore e basta; o c'è o non c'è.*
> detto questo io ho un certo rispetto per il concetto di sacrificio in questo senso anche se penso che la momento che lo si chiami così si sia incoerenti.
> cioè stimo più chi ha chiaro che se mette al mondo un figlio dovrà avere per sempre come priorità il suo benessere morale e fisico che chi mette in prima battuta le proprie esigenze.
> ma non è un sacrificio....è una scelta


Concordo con te L'amore è amore e basta. Mia madre si è sposata troppo giovane forse, anche se comunque è stata una brava madre. Ma ricordo ancora la sofferenza di mio padre nel vederla partire per la tangente... E quanto ho sofferto io stando tra due fuochi. Ero adolescente ma avrei davvero preferito che si separassero invece di sopportarsi a vicenda.


----------



## stellina (2 Febbraio 2012)

per me dove sono ora non so se sarà definitivo...però posso dirti che il cammino è stato faticoso e pieno di cadute rovinose!!! mi sono posta degli obiettivi che sono la serenità della prole...noi genitori abbiamo fatto le nostre scelte e i nostri errori ma loro, la prole sono qui, esistono perchè noi abbiamo voluto questo. non sono capitati. e quindi ritengo sia mia responsabilità dare loro il meglio che posso. per meglio ritengo (ma questa è una mia opinione) il nido familiare, l'amore congiunto di mamma e papà, gli spazi con uno, e quelli con l'altro e quelli tutti insieme. ritengo che la serenità sia importante e che alla fine noi siamo diventati soci familiari e le nostre energie sono incanalate per dare il meglio di noi stessi. ognuno di noi ha i nostri spazi, i nostri hobby e abbiamo imparato ad organizzarci.... ma abbiamo sempre ben presente qual'è il nostro bene più prezioso: la prole!! però ognuno fa certe scelte in base ai problemi pregressi, ai vissuti, ai caratteri...


----------



## elena_ (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pur pensando che per i figli possa essere questa la soluzione migliore (se i genitori riescono ad avere un rapporto civile , senza tensioni per loro averli entrambi vicini è rassicurante )...sono portata a pensare che si riesca ad arrivarci soltanto quando anche chi viene tradito non ama più.
> perché la sofferenza soffocata genera comunque tensioni e prima o poi esplode.il distacco emotivo arriva quando il rapporto è già in una fase di reciproca indifferenza .
> questa è la mia opinione
> *è interessante poi, capire quanto sia importante per i figli sentire l'amore che i genitori hanno uno per l'altro, oltre a quello per loro.*
> ...


sono d'accordo con quello che dici
il nodo della questione, il dubbio da sciogliere, la domanda a cui cerco risposta, è proprio quello che ho evidenziato in grassetto
non dobbiamo mai dimenticare che noi adulti costituiamo un esempio per i nostri figli
e per un certo periodo della loro vita, ma forse il più importante, i genitori costituiscono l'unico esempio


----------



## elena_ (2 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> per l'ultima parte posso solo dirti da figlia di un matrimonio senza amore che si sente, si vede, fa male e probabilmente è causa di problemi relazionali. A me è stato detto da mia madre "è che siamo all'antica, altrimenti..." *Ecco, spero che chi rimane insieme per i figli sappia bene questo e non sia all'antica *


ho capito quello che vuoi dire
e in qualche modo queste tue parole si possono "cucire" con quanto ha scritto Minerva a proposito della sofferenza soffocata e del distacco emotivo 
grazie


----------



## elena_ (2 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Elena sai già come la penso sull'argomento, ma lo ridico. Influisce, eccome se influisce. Ho lasciato mio marito non per la ferita del tradimento (che c'era eh, io lo amavo ancora) ma soprattutto perchè non volevo che mia figlia crescesse con un'idea sbagliata dello stare insieme. Da figlia ho sentito più volte il discorso "eh ma bisogna sacrificarsi, ci sono i figli, l'amore romantico non esiste...", e quante volte ho urlato a mia madre "ma se non lo ami lascialo no? Cosa ci stai insieme a fare". E mio padre, pur avendo tutti i difetti del mondo, non l'ha mai tradita. Chissà ora che è sola forse troverà quello al quale ha sempre rinunciato per "amore della famiglia".


anche le tue parole dimostrano che la nostra esperienza di figli influisce sulla nostra vita adulta


----------



## elena_ (2 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> *per me dove sono ora non so se sarà definitivo*...però posso dirti che il cammino è stato faticoso e pieno di cadute rovinose!!! mi sono posta degli obiettivi che sono la serenità della prole...noi genitori abbiamo fatto le nostre scelte e i nostri errori ma loro, la prole sono qui, esistono perchè noi abbiamo voluto questo. non sono capitati. e quindi ritengo sia mia responsabilità dare loro il meglio che posso. per meglio ritengo (ma questa è una mia opinione) il nido familiare, l'amore congiunto di mamma e papà, gli spazi con uno, e quelli con l'altro e quelli tutti insieme. ritengo che la serenità sia importante e che *alla fine noi siamo diventati soci familiari e le nostre energie sono incanalate per dare il meglio di noi stessi.* ognuno di noi ha i nostri spazi, i nostri hobby e abbiamo imparato ad organizzarci.... ma abbiamo sempre ben presente qual'è il nostro bene più prezioso: la prole!! però ognuno fa certe scelte in base ai problemi pregressi, ai vissuti, ai caratteri...


ti credo
sei persino consapevole che adesso stai attraversando solo una tappa di un percorso più lungo e impegnativo
hai saputo trarre da quest'esperienza le energie giuste per dare il meglio di te stessa
e lui è il tuo socio
penso che tu sia una persona degna di stima
e, tutto sommato, (mi permetti di dirtelo?) una donna fortunata se sei riuscita a creare un equilibrio da una situazione di partenza tanto precaria
e soprattutto se i tuoi figli riescono a percepire questo equilibrio e quest'amore congiunto


----------



## stellina (2 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ti credo
> sei persino consapevole che adesso stai attraversando solo una tappa di un percorso più lungo e impegnativo
> hai saputo trarre da quest'esperienza le energie giuste per dare il meglio di te stessa
> e lui è il tuo socio
> ...


ora mi fai arrossire.....non mi sento ne più brava nè più fortunata...sai non era nei miei sogni di bambina questo..ma la vita non è stata gentile con me (non solo per questo) e credo che l'unica dote che mi si possa attribuire è che sono forte e determinata e se sono così ringrazio i miei che mi hanno educata in un ambiente che mi ha fatto essere così.
volli sempre volli fortissimamente volli diceva vittorio alfieri... e mio padre!
e ti dirò che sono così convinta a tutelare la prole non solo da noi genitori e i nostri problemi ma anche dalla società che, tranne l'amica fidata, nessuno sa e capisce anzi ci pensano una coppia senza problemi e le mamme ai giardinetti alle prese con le loro liti coniugali mi chiedono la ricetta...e io sorridendo rispondo che la ricetta si costruisce...sapessero la tempesta che ho avuto dentro, il dolore travestito da sorrisi, il senso di solitudine che ti soffoca e il sentirsi trasparenti agli occhi dell'altro...ma qui non si parla di me ma di una famiglia, della prole e per me io vengo dopo con tutte le mie esigenze!!!


----------



## JON (2 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ora mi fai arrossire.....non mi sento ne più brava nè più fortunata...sai non era nei miei sogni di bambina questo..ma la vita non è stata gentile con me (non solo per questo) e credo che l'unica dote che mi si possa attribuire è che sono forte e determinata e se sono così ringrazio i miei che mi hanno educata in un ambiente che mi ha fatto essere così.
> volli sempre volli fortissimamente volli diceva vittorio alfieri... e mio padre!
> e ti dirò che sono così convinta a tutelare la prole non solo da noi genitori e i nostri problemi ma anche dalla società che, tranne l'amica fidata, nessuno sa e capisce anzi ci pensano una coppia senza problemi e le mamme ai giardinetti alle prese con le loro liti coniugali mi chiedono la ricetta...e io sorridendo rispondo che la ricetta si costruisce...sapessero la tempesta che ho avuto dentro, il dolore travestito da sorrisi, il senso di solitudine che ti soffoca e il sentirsi trasparenti agli occhi dell'altro...ma qui non si parla di me ma di una famiglia, della prole e per me io vengo dopo con tutte le mie esigenze!!!


Il tuo è anche senso pratico.

Pensa ai danni che avresti potuto provocare tu alla famiglia se avessi reagito diversamente. Come hai già detto però, non si parla solo di te ma anche di una famiglia. Hai prima di tutto bene in mente come gestire un momento di crisi incentrando la tua attenzione sulle cose essenziali.

Hai fatto la cosa giusta, per i tuoi figli certo ma, di ritorno, anche per te. Condivido il tuo modo di pensare.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ora mi fai arrossire.....non mi sento ne più brava nè più fortunata...sai non era nei miei sogni di bambina questo..ma la vita non è stata gentile con me (non solo per questo) e credo che l'unica dote che mi si possa attribuire è che sono forte e determinata e se sono così ringrazio i miei che mi hanno educata in un ambiente che mi ha fatto essere così.
> volli sempre volli fortissimamente volli diceva vittorio alfieri... e mio padre!
> e ti dirò che sono così convinta a tutelare la prole non solo da noi genitori e i nostri problemi ma anche dalla società che, tranne l'amica fidata, nessuno sa e capisce anzi ci pensano una coppia senza problemi e le mamme ai giardinetti alle prese con le loro liti coniugali mi chiedono la ricetta...e io sorridendo rispondo che la ricetta si costruisce...sapessero la tempesta che ho avuto dentro, il dolore travestito da sorrisi, il senso di solitudine che ti soffoca e il sentirsi trasparenti agli occhi dell'altro...*ma qui non si parla di me ma di una famiglia, della prole e per me io vengo dopo con tutte le mie esigenze*!!!


ti meriti tutta la stima possibile


----------



## elena_ (2 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ora mi fai arrossire.....non mi sento ne più brava nè più fortunata...sai non era nei miei sogni di bambina questo..ma la vita non è stata gentile con me (non solo per questo) e credo che l'unica dote che mi si possa attribuire è che sono forte e determinata e se sono così ringrazio i miei che mi hanno educata in un ambiente che mi ha fatto essere così.
> volli sempre volli fortissimamente volli diceva vittorio alfieri... e mio padre!
> e ti dirò che sono così convinta a tutelare la prole non solo da noi genitori e i nostri problemi ma anche dalla società che, tranne l'amica fidata, nessuno sa e capisce anzi ci pensano una coppia senza problemi e le mamme ai giardinetti alle prese con le loro liti coniugali mi chiedono la ricetta...e io sorridendo rispondo che la ricetta si costruisce...sapessero la tempesta che ho avuto dentro, il dolore travestito da sorrisi, il senso di solitudine che ti soffoca e il sentirsi trasparenti agli occhi dell'altro...ma qui non si parla di me ma di una famiglia, della prole e per me io vengo dopo con tutte le mie esigenze!!!


non so
non arrivo a comprendere certe dinamiche
e ho sempre pensato che la mia comprensione fosse limitata per il fatto di non essere madre

leggendoti capisco che hai voluto tenere insieme la tua famiglia a tutti i costi e ci sei riuscita, ma non so quanto sia stato alto il prezzo che hai pagato

quando il dolore è travestito da sorrisi, penso che un figlio se ne accorga sempre
e penso che i genitori, sì, sono trasparenti agli occhi dei propri figli (ma non ho capito se era questo o altro che intendevi dire con quelle parole)

tutelare la prole lo posso capire, soprattutto se i figli sono ancora dei cuccioli, ma ritengo che due genitori debbano e possano insegnare alla loro prole anche il distacco e l'allontanamento, perché se non lo faranno loro lo farà comunque la vita e se quella prole crescerà dentro una campana di vetro, sotto una coltre tutelare e protettiva, poi non sarà capace di reggere i colpi che la vita stessa le infliggerà

dici che tu vieni dopo la tua famiglia
e solo in questo ti contraddico
perché tu sei parte integrante di quella famiglia e con essa ti identifichi


----------



## JON (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti meriti tutta la stima possibile


Si....che poi ha fatto ne più, ne meno, che il suo dovere.


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Estrapolo questo post di Stellina da un altro 3D e lo metto qui, significativamente, come in una cornice, perché mi ha colpito tantissimo.
> In realtà sono parole che cercavo, qui, da tanto tempo e che mi sono trovata davanti all'improvviso, quando meno me l'aspettavo, chiare e semplici.
> Non so quanto dolore abbia passato Stellina per arrivare a quel distacco emotivo che le ha permesso di incontrare qualcun altro e mi sono sempre stupita di situazioni come quella descritta da Stellina, eppure è grossomodo la situazione in cui si trova anche il mio compagno, ma ho sempre pensato che io, in una situazione analoga, non riuscirei a resistere a lungo.
> Stellina ha avuto la strabiliante capacità di cambiare prospettiva e ha concluso che la propria famiglia è più importante dell'amante di lui e che lui non manchi verso lei e la prole. Evidentemente anche lui deve avere avuto le stesse priorità, infatti ad oggi entrambi sono buoni genitori e sono ancora insieme. Il dovere verso la famiglia prima di tutto. Ma ognuno con i suoi spazi. E dentro quest'ultima frase c'è tutto un mondo.
> ...


In maniera molto secca. Sono figlia di genitori che sono stati insieme per i figli, senza essere conflittuali. Siamo tre fratelli. E abbiamo sempre sostenuto che i nostri genitori abbiano sbagliato.
Poi si sono separati quando l'ultimo di noi ha raggiunto la maggiore età ma...
Il matrimonio è stato finto.
E tutti e tre non ci siamo sposati e nessuno ha intenzione di farlo.
Ancora oggi quando uno di noi sente la frase "Stiamo insieme per i figli" ci vengono i vermi.
I figli vogliono solo che i genitori siano felici.
E così non possono essere esserlo.
Almeno questa è la mia esperienza.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si....che poi ha fatto ne più, ne meno, che il suo dovere.


un dovere ignorato dai più che solitamente calpestano queste priorità privilegiando i loro impulsi; il famoso "devo stare bene con me stesso" 
la fragilità umana, la debolezza della carne...


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In maniera molto secca. Sono figlia di genitori che sono stati insieme per i figli, senza essere conflittuali. Siamo tre fratelli. E abbiamo sempre sostenuto che i nostri genitori abbiano sbagliato.
> Poi si sono separati quando l'ultimo di noi ha raggiunto la maggiore età ma...
> Il matrimonio è stato finto.
> E tutti e tre non ci siamo sposati e nessuno ha intenzione di farlo.
> ...


quando sono adulti, può darsi...da bambini preferirebbero averli accanto sempre


----------



## JON (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In maniera molto secca. Sono figlia di genitori che sono stati insieme per i figli, senza essere conflittuali. Siamo tre fratelli. E abbiamo sempre sostenuto che i nostri genitori abbiano sbagliato.
> Poi si sono separati quando l'ultimo di noi ha raggiunto la maggiore età ma...
> Il matrimonio è stato finto.
> E tutti e tre non ci siamo sposati e nessuno ha intenzione di farlo.
> ...


Ma forse la vostra esperienza non è stata cosi serena come pensi.

Probabilmente il contesto era comunque conflittuale, tanto che ha portato infine alla separazione.


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando sono adulti, può darsi...da bambini preferirebbero averli accanto sempre


No Minerva. Eravamo piccoli e capivamo benissimo cosa stava succedendo.
Tanto che il nostro mondo era fuori casa. Perchè in casa era una finzione. Perfetta certo. Sorrisi. Genitori stratosfericamente giusti e buoni.
Ma falsi.
Poi non credo ci sia una regola. Ogni bimbo è diverso.
Per noi è stato così. Poi ci sono figli che invece egoisticamente gli va bene così.


----------



## JON (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un dovere ignorato dai più che solitamente calpestano queste priorità privilegiando i loro impulsi; il famoso "devo stare bene con me stesso"
> la fragilità umana, la debolezza della carne...


Spesso certi errori si compiono anche incoscientemente o nella più completa ignoranza.

In ogni caso quella sensazione di benessere è nulla rispetto a quello che si potrebbe fare ed ottenere realmente.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Minerva. Eravamo piccoli e capivamo benissimo cosa stava succedendo.
> Tanto che il nostro mondo era fuori casa. Perchè in casa era una finzione. Perfetta certo. Sorrisi. Genitori stratosfericamente giusti e buoni.
> Ma falsi.
> Poi non credo ci sia una regola.* Ogni bimbo è diverso.
> *Per noi è stato così. Poi ci sono figli che invece egoisticamente gli va bene così.


su questo hai ragione, come sono diverse le situazioni ed è evidente che i tuoi non sono riusciti a trasmettervi quella sicurezza che avrebbero voluto


----------



## stellina (2 Febbraio 2012)

non nego che all'inizio siano stati momenti durissimi ma forse la mia fortuna è che la prole era piccolissima e veramente non capiva. non nego in quel periodo di aver preso in considerazione la separazione...nè io nè il marito...
però alla fine in quel momento abbiamo scelto di costruire altro e ci siamo dati delle regole. all'inizio è stata dura ma poi ci si abitua e tutto scorre sereno. 
la prole si abitua a quello in cui cresce e vede due genitori alleati, sereni, che fanno attività singole con i figli ma che ne fanno anche insieme con i figli...
noi non esistiamo come coppia ma come coppia genitoriale.
questa differenza mi ha portato ha far incontrare un altro, mio marito ha un'altra ma questa è un'altra storia e noi siamo adulti. i bimbi vanno tutelati da tutto e se mio marito per vivere bene invece del calcetto ha bisogno di lei...ok! mi sono distaccata emotivamente è ovvio!

non so se è la scelta giusta, so solo che ci sto provando con tutta me stessa e per quello che mi diranno i figli...mi giudicheranno ugualmente: se separati perchè ci avete tolto l'unità siete egoisti, se non separati perchè ci avete fatto vivere una finzione. e allora mi assumo le mie responsabilità e decido di provare a fare una cosa difficile per cui sarò giudicata sperando che dopo i giudizi i figli capiscano anche cosa ho voluto donare loro...poi però ripeto sono opinioni...


----------



## oceansize (2 Febbraio 2012)

​capisco quanto sia difficile la tua situazione. Certo per loro è meglio avervi sempre tutti e 2 chissà... Però non vedere mai un gesto d'amore, una carezza, un abbraccio, un bacio tra i propri genitori fa un male cane...


----------



## Sole (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pur pensando che per i figli possa essere questa la soluzione migliore (se i genitori riescono ad avere un rapporto civile , senza tensioni per loro averli entrambi vicini è rassicurante )...sono portata a pensare che si riesca ad arrivarci soltanto quando anche chi viene tradito non ama più.


Io penso che l'amore abbia molte forme, invece. Che dipenda molto da come le due persone che formano una coppia sanno amare e dalle esperienze che hanno vissuto.
Due persone che si concedono altre relazioni possono amarsi a modo loro, mentre non è detto che si amino due persone fedelissime l'una all'altra.

L'amore e la fedeltà, in molte coppie, non vanno di pari passo. E misurare l'amore tra due persone col metro della fedeltà è un errore, per me.

Per tornare all'argomento introdotto da Elena, io ritengo che per i figli sia molto importante percepire l'intesa, l'affetto e la stima reciproca tra i due genitori, certo. Ma che sia necessaria comunque una forma d'amore. Amore inteso come benessere familiare, come condivisione profonda e rispetto reciproco. Le vicende sessuali/sentimentali dei genitori interessano ben poco ai figli.

Però è evidente che quando gli spazi privati dei genitori cominciano ad assorbire molte energie e molto tempo, di qualunque genere siano, difficilmente possono conciliarsi con la vita familiare. Le relazioni extraconiugali, oltre ad essere spazi privati, sono spesso fonte di ansia, paura, tensione, sospetto, allontanamento, dolore, senso di colpa. E bisogna essere molto equilibrati, credo, per far sì che tutto questo non condizioni negativamente la vita dei figli.


----------



## Sole (2 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> capisco quanto sia difficile la tua situazione. Certo per loro è meglio avervi sempre tutti e 2 chissà... *Però non vedere mai un gesto d'amore, una carezza, un abbraccio, un bacio tra i propri genitori fa un male cane*...


Hai centrato il punto. La convivenza civile tra i due genitori in vista del bene dei figli non basta. Nella coppia genitoriale i bambini devono riconoscere affetto profondo, un sentimento che deve prendere forma anche attraverso gesti visibili e concreti di attenzione e cura nei confronti dell'altro.


----------



## geko (2 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per tornare all'argomento introdotto da Elena, io ritengo che per i figli sia molto importante percepire l'intesa, l'affetto e la stima reciproca tra i due genitori, certo. Ma che sia necessaria comunque una forma d'amore. Amore inteso come benessere familiare, come condivisione profonda e rispetto reciproco. Le vicende sessuali/sentimentali dei genitori interessano ben poco ai figli.
> 
> Però è evidente che quando gli spazi privati dei genitori cominciano ad assorbire molte energie e molto tempo, di qualunque genere siano, difficilmente possono conciliarsi con la vita familiare. Le relazioni extraconiugali, oltre ad essere spazi privati, sono spesso fonte di ansia, paura, tensione, sospetto, allontanamento, dolore, senso di colpa. E bisogna essere molto equilibrati, credo, per far sì che tutto questo non condizioni negativamente la vita dei figli.


Tutto verissimo.

Io parlo da figlio. Ho avuto un'infanzia felice e se pensavo a due persone che si amavano, nel mio immaginario di bambino c'erano i miei genitori che si abbracciavano e si baciavano e poi forse qualche scena che avevo visto in qualche film o in qualche cartone in tv.

Concordo infatti con chi dice che se i due non si amano, per i figli sarebbe meglio che non vivessero sotto lo stesso tetto. Ed io infatti non vorrei che mio figlio crescesse con un'idea sbagliata di relazione e di coppia... Insomma, a questa cosa dei genitori che "lavorano insieme" perché i figli crescano bene etc., io non ci credo. Che cos'è? Una società? Una famiglia è un'altra cosa, è molto di più.

Poi, quand'ero già adolescente, la relazione tra i miei era cambiata, ed io lo captavo eccome. Quando mio padre se n'è andato di casa, dopo i vari tradimenti, le tensioni, le liti e i distacchi, io ero più felice così. Quando ha finalmente seguito la sua strada si respirava un'aria più pulita e leggera.

La falsità e l'ipocrisia o peggio l'ostilità tra i genitori i bambini la percepiscono, e loro elaborano il tutto in modo ben diverso dagli adulti, a volte si credono perfino responsabili e se ne assumono tutte le colpe inconsciamente... Questo non è un buon modo per crescere, ma questa è solo la mia opinione.




Ps: Ciao Elena. 

Pps: Pure la citazione! 



elena_ ha detto:


> Perché il futuro nebuloso è.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io penso che l'amore abbia molte forme, invece. Che dipenda molto da come le due persone che formano una coppia sanno amare e dalle esperienze che hanno vissuto.
> Due persone che si concedono altre relazioni possono amarsi a modo loro*, mentre non è detto che si amino due persone fedelissime l'una all'altra.
> 
> *L'amore e la fedeltà, in molte coppie, non vanno di pari passo. E misurare l'amore tra due persone col metro della fedeltà è un errore, per me.
> ...


penso anch'io, non comprendo l'invece.
il riferimento era al caso in cui si debba accettare nostro malgrado una situazione imposta dall'altro...e questo non è un equilibrio


anzi, pensandoci lo comprendo: due persone che si concedono altre avventure hanno un tipo di rapporto che va oltre il mio concetto di famiglia .
senza figli posso anche capirlo


----------



## Sole (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pur pensando che per i figli possa essere questa la soluzione migliore (se i genitori riescono ad avere un rapporto civile , senza tensioni per loro averli entrambi vicini è rassicurante )...*sono portata a pensare che si riesca ad arrivarci soltanto quando anche chi viene tradito non ama più.
> perché la sofferenza soffocata genera comunque tensioni e prima o poi esplode.il distacco emotivo arriva quando il rapporto è già in una fase di reciproca indifferenza .
> *questa è la mia opinione


Non capisci l'_invece_ perchè probabimente ho sbagliato io la citazione 

In realtà volevo dire che, mentre tu ritieni che l'accettazione della possibilità del tradimento sia indice di indifferenza reciproca, io penso che per alcuni le avventure extraconiugali non compromettano la capacità di amare e non comportino alcuna sofferenza. E' un amore particolare, forse incomprensibile per molti, magari più vivace e tormentato o forse più superficiale, non lo so, ma penso che possa essere definito comunque amore.

Si tratta senz'altro di un amore meno tradizionale ma che, in alcuni casi, può essere più autentico di quella 'civile convivenza' che fa di molte famiglie delle piccole società, come diceva Geko, piuttosto che un punto di riferimento affettivo per i figli.

Alla fine io credo che ogni coppia sia un caso a sè, che abbia regole proprie difficilmente comprensibili per chi sta al di fuori.

Nel caso di stellina, il punto non è quanti e quali amanti abbiano lei e il marito, ma il tipo di rapporto che c'è tra di loro, a prescindere dal fatto che si tradiscano. E' questo, per me, che fa la differenza. Gli amanti, infatti, sono solo una conseguenza di questo tipo di rapporto.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non capisci l'_invece_ perchè probabimente ho sbagliato io la citazione
> 
> In realtà volevo dire che, mentre tu ritieni che l'accettazione della possibilità del tradimento sia indice di indifferenza reciproca, *io penso che per alcuni le avventure extraconiugali non compromettano la capacità di amare *e non comportino alcuna sofferenza. E' un amore particolare, forse incomprensibile per molti, magari più vivace e tormentato o forse più superficiale, non lo so, ma penso che possa essere definito comunque amore.
> 
> ...


hai ragione quando dici che ogni coppia è un caso a sé e sul fatto che alcuni possano tradire pur amando...
quello che , per mia idea, è difficile, direi impossibile...è che chi riceve il tradimento non accusi il contraccolpo.
e comunque ci sarà sempre qualcosa che andrà "oltre i patti" diventando anche per loro tradimento.
cerco di spiegarmi: il patto prevede che si accettino solo storie di sesso senza coinvolgimento...incontrato un uomo o una donna dei quali ci si dimostra più presi...ecco che si ritorna a soffrire.
in fondo la differenza è solo una soglia più ampia


----------



## Sole (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione quando dici che ogni coppia è un caso a sé e sul fatto che alcuni possano tradire pur amando...
> quello che , per mia idea, è difficile, direi impossibile...è che chi riceve il tradimento non accusi il contraccolpo.
> e comunque ci sarà sempre qualcosa che andrà "oltre i patti" diventando anche per loro tradimento.
> cerco di spiegarmi: il patto prevede che si accettino solo storie di sesso senza coinvolgimento...incontrato un uomo o una donna dei quali ci si dimostra più presi...ecco che si ritorna a soffrire.
> in fondo la differenza è solo una soglia più ampia



E' vero. E' per questo che io nutro forti dubbi sul fatto che la coppia aperta possa funzionare davvero.
Forse ci sono persone che si costringono ad accettare certe realtà senza nemmeno rendersene conto.
Ma forse non è neanche detto che questa sofferenza venga compressa fino ad esplodere avvelenando il rapporto. Può essere che questa sofferenza possa essere educata, accettata o compensata in altri modi... non lo so, ipotizzo eh.

In fondo ogni sensazione, bella o brutta che sia, in una persona matura ed equilibrata diventa materiale su cui lavorare. E forse anche affrontare un dolore può essere un'occasione per misurarsi con se stessi.


----------



## stellina (2 Febbraio 2012)

ogni coppia è un microcosmo con le sue gravità e i suoi equilibri. difficile spiegare, motivare. ci sono coppie aperte, coppie che si amano, coppie "normali" in cui uno tradisce, coppie scoppiate, coppie che non si amano, coppie senza dialogo, coppie senza rispetto, coppie di soci, coppie con 1000 problemi,...e ogni coppia reagisce in base ai caratteri dei due componenti. ci sono cose che accadono tra le mura domestiche che mettono in moto degli ingranaggi che non si pensava nemmeno di avere...


----------



## elena_ (2 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non nego che all'inizio siano stati momenti durissimi ma forse la mia fortuna è che la prole era piccolissima e veramente non capiva. non nego in quel periodo di aver preso in considerazione la separazione...nè io nè il marito...
> però alla fine in quel momento abbiamo scelto di costruire altro e ci siamo dati delle regole. all'inizio è stata dura ma poi ci si abitua e tutto scorre sereno.
> la prole si abitua a quello in cui cresce e vede due genitori alleati, sereni, che fanno attività singole con i figli ma che ne fanno anche insieme con i figli...
> noi non esistiamo come coppia ma come coppia genitoriale.
> ...


hai detto una cosa che a mio avviso è giustissima:
non esistere più come coppia, ma esistere come coppia genitoriale

i figli non vi percepiranno come coppia, ma semplicemente come coppia genitoriale


----------



## elena_ (2 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> ​capisco quanto sia difficile la tua situazione. Certo per loro è meglio avervi sempre tutti e 2 chissà... Però non vedere mai un gesto d'amore, una carezza, un abbraccio, un bacio tra i propri genitori fa un male cane...


però queste parole bruciano


@ Tebe: grazie.
@ Geko: ciao e grazie anche a te.


----------



## elena_ (2 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' vero. E' per questo che io nutro forti dubbi sul fatto che la coppia aperta possa funzionare davvero.
> Forse ci sono persone che si costringono ad accettare certe realtà senza nemmeno rendersene conto.
> Ma forse non è neanche detto che questa sofferenza venga compressa fino ad esplodere avvelenando il rapporto. Può essere che questa sofferenza possa essere educata, accettata o compensata in altri modi... non lo so, ipotizzo eh.
> 
> In fondo ogni sensazione, bella o brutta che sia, in una persona matura ed equilibrata diventa materiale su cui lavorare. E forse anche affrontare un dolore può essere un'occasione per misurarsi con se stessi.


aspetta Sole
la coppia aperta non mi sembra il caso di Stellina
lei ha detto che con suo marito non è più coppia, ma solo coppia genitoriale
ha detto si essersi emotivamente allontanata da lui
si presuppone quindi che tra lei e suo marito non ci sia più intimità, non ci sia più amore
una situazione più simile a quella di due separati in casa piuttosto che a una coppia aperta


----------



## stellina (3 Febbraio 2012)

curiosità: voi che tipo di coppia avete? come l'avete costruita e impostata? cosa provate tra di voi?


----------



## elena_ (3 Febbraio 2012)

Sul “Venerdì” di Repubblica c'è la rubrica di Natalia Aspesi e sul numero di oggi c'è una lettera di un padre. 
Sembra scritta apposta per questo 3D, sentite qua:

“...ho tradito mia moglie più e più volte, in alcune lei ha capito cosa stava accadendo, e ha affrontato la cosa, in altre non ha «visto». Mi ha perdonato, ha retto il timore della nostra famiglia.
Oggi non mi ama più. Succede. Per noia, consunzione, logoramento, o forse perché l'ho tradita, ma abbiamo tre figli meravigliosi, di 12, 10 e 8 anni, che sono la nostra gioia più grande. Noi due non ci amiamo più, a volte ci sopportiamo, di sicuro ci evitiamo, ci stiamo accuratamente lontani e cerchiamo di litigare il meno possibile, perché, quando accade, entrambi vediamo il dolore e lo sgomento negli occhi dei nostri figli. Allora le chiedo: è davvero la separazione la soluzione meno dannosa? Ma per chi? Forse per noi? E quando la smetteremo con questo dannato egoismo per cui esiste solo l'io? Guardo i miei bambini e penso che piuttosto che farli crescere senza di me e senza una famiglia, accetto una vita monca e detestabile, ma che sia migliore per loro. Sono stato un grandissimo egoista, non voglio esserlo ancora a scapito dei miei bambini. Lotterò per tenere unita questa famiglia ferita e lo farò per loro, non per me. Bisogna lottare, tener duro. Perché i miei figli hanno più diritti di me, i diritti dell'innocenza”.

Il punto di vista di questo padre è comprensibile e umano, anzi umanissimo. Impossibile biasimarlo, si può solo comprenderlo. 
La Aspesi gli risponde impietosa ma illuminante come sempre. Leggete cosa dice, ecco il testo integrale:

“Lei è sicuro che i suoi figli si trovino bene in una famiglia che lei definisce «ferita»? E' certo che non si accorgano dell'assenza di amore tra i loro genitori che a malapena si sopportano? Quale idea si faranno del matrimonio, dell'amore, di una famiglia che sta insieme solo con l'ipocrisia? E se mai un giorno i vostri figli vi chiederanno perché avete scelto di essere infelici e voi gli risponderete «per voi», non li caricherete di una responsabilità che potrebbe ferirli molto? I vostri figli conosceranno certamente altri bambini figli di separati, che se la passano benissimo, anche perché non devono, come i vostri, assistere ogni tanto agli amari litigi tra genitori. Mi perdoni se sono dura: ma se teneva tanto alla famiglia, perché ha tradito sua moglie «più e più volte»? Perché non ha pensato, «più e più volte» che sua moglie poteva mandarla a quel paese, pretendendo la separazione? Oltretutto lei mi sembra troppo sicuro di sé: chi non le dice che sua moglie, che non l'ama più, si innamori di qualcuno e capisca che anche i vostri figli hanno il diritto di vedere almeno un genitore, se non tutti e due, assolutamente felice?”

Mi sembrava un contributo degno di essere letto qui.


----------



## elena_ (3 Febbraio 2012)

E comunque credo sia importante soprattutto l'onestà di sentimenti e la sincerità nei confronti dei figli, perché se è vero che i figli non possono scegliere, che almeno davanti ai loro occhi sia ben chiaro che quella è una coppia genitoriale e nient'altro, e che una coppia che si ama invece è ben altro. Altrimenti c'è il rischio che crescano davvero con un concetto distorto di quello che è una coppia o una famiglia.  

Tutto questo sempre secondo me (come diceva sempre Amoremio la cui voce, sì, mi manca...).


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Sul “Venerdì” di Repubblica c'è la rubrica di Natalia Aspesi e sul numero di oggi c'è una lettera di un padre.
> Sembra scritta apposta per questo 3D, sentite qua:
> 
> “...ho tradito mia moglie più e più volte, in alcune lei ha capito cosa stava accadendo, e ha affrontato la cosa, in altre non ha «visto». Mi ha perdonato, ha retto il timore della nostra famiglia.
> ...


penso che comunque non esista il metodo infallibile per crescere i figli nemmeno in condizioni ottimali di amore e armonia.da parte mia l'impegno è quello di essere onesta nel dare il giusto esempio a mia figlia, insieme con suo padre,  in modo che lei possa avere un punto di riferimento valido dal quale partire per essere veramente autonoma e indipendente in questa vita che l'attende ...particolarmente difficile come per tutta questa nuova generazione


----------



## elana (3 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che comunque non esista il metodo infallibile per crescere i figli nemmeno in condizioni ottimali di amore e armonia.da parte mia l'impegno è quello di essere onesta nel dare il giusto esempio a mia figlia, insieme con suo padre,  *in modo che lei possa avere un punto di riferimento valido dal quale partire per essere veramente autonoma e indipendente in questa vita che l'attende* ...particolarmente difficile come per tutta questa nuova generazione


questo indubbiamente è l'obiettivo che ogni genitore dovrebbe porsi, ma è fuori discussione, Minè 
la tua situazione non la conosco (in effetti non so perché sei qui...sei un'utente storica ma non conosco la tua storia...), quindi non capisco se vi fai riferimento o meno


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Sul “Venerdì” di Repubblica c'è la rubrica di Natalia Aspesi e sul numero di oggi c'è una lettera di un padre.
> Sembra scritta apposta per questo 3D, sentite qua:
> 
> “...ho tradito mia moglie più e più volte, in alcune lei ha capito cosa stava accadendo, e ha affrontato la cosa, in altre non ha «visto». Mi ha perdonato, ha retto il timore della nostra famiglia.
> ...


Mi hai anticipata. L'ho letta anch'io e ho pensato proprio al tuo thread


----------



## stellina (3 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> E comunque credo sia importante soprattutto l'onestà di sentimenti e la sincerità nei confronti dei figli, perché se è vero che i figli non possono scegliere, c*he almeno davanti ai loro occhi sia ben chiaro che quella è una coppia genitoriale e nient'altro, e che una coppia che si ama invece è ben altro*. Altrimenti c'è il rischio che crescano davvero con un concetto distorto di quello che è una coppia o una famiglia.
> 
> Tutto questo sempre secondo me (come diceva sempre Amoremio la cui voce, sì, mi manca...).



è ben altro certo ma per la coppia!!!! conosco coppie che si amano alla follia però litigano come pazzi davanti ai figli...quella è una coppia che si ama ma è manchevole di altro, che esempio loro danno ai figli? che puoi insultare chi ami tanto poi passa? 
ogni coppia è un microcosmo con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti o mancanze. 
ogni genitore (perchè stiamo parlando di genitori) credo che abbia il compito di dare al figlio il meglio di sè, i figli sono prioritari. 
i bambini crescono all'interno di una famiglia...permettetemi l'esempio: a cosa serve far vedere ai figli un bel gioco, far loro vedere quanto sarebbe bello o divertente e poi dirgli però io non ho i soldi per comprartelo!?


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> è ben altro certo ma per la coppia!!!! *conosco coppie che si amano alla follia però litigano come pazzi davanti ai figli...*quella è una coppia che si ama ma è manchevole di altro, che esempio loro danno ai figli? che puoi insultare chi ami tanto poi passa?
> ogni coppia è un microcosmo con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti o mancanze.
> ogni genitore (perchè stiamo parlando di genitori) credo che abbia il compito di dare al figlio il meglio di sè, i figli sono prioritari.
> i bambini crescono all'interno di una famiglia...permettetemi l'esempio: a cosa serve far vedere ai figli un bel gioco, far loro vedere quanto sarebbe bello o divertente e poi dirgli però io non ho i soldi per comprartelo!?


caspita, hai toccato un bel punto.
in effetti ci sono coppie talmente passionali da risultare altalenanti e discontinue 
, esagerate..anche con i gesti d'amore di cui si parlava come eventuale mancanza da parte dei figli.
allora potremmo arrivare alla conclusione che non sia tanto l'amore che un genitore ha per l'altro che può creare un clima armonioso in famiglia...quanto la sua maturità e l'equilibrio nell'essere consapevole di come si debba muovere con delicatezza avendo sempre addosso gli occhi e le sensazioni di chi assorbe tutto ciò che avviene in famiglia.


----------



## stellina (3 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> caspita, hai toccato un bel punto.
> in effetti ci sono coppie talmente passionali da risultare altalenanti e discontinue
> , esagerate..anche con i gesti d'amore di cui si parlava come eventuale mancanza da parte dei figli.
> allora potremmo arrivare alla conclusione che non sia tanto l'amore che un genitore ha per l'altro che può creare un clima armonioso in famiglia...quanto la sua maturità e l'equilibrio nell'essere consapevole di come si debba muovere con delicatezza avendo sempre addosso gli occhi e le sensazioni di chi assorbe tutto ciò che avviene in famiglia.


direi di sì!!!!!:up:


----------



## JON (3 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> caspita, hai toccato un bel punto.
> in effetti ci sono coppie talmente passionali da risultare altalenanti e discontinue
> , esagerate..anche con i gesti d'amore di cui si parlava come eventuale mancanza da parte dei figli.
> allora potremmo arrivare alla conclusione che non sia tanto l'amore che un genitore ha per l'altro che può creare un clima armonioso in famiglia...quanto la sua maturità e l'equilibrio nell'essere consapevole di come si debba muovere con delicatezza avendo sempre addosso gli occhi e le sensazioni di chi assorbe tutto ciò che avviene in famiglia.


Io sono d'accordo....ma devo ammettere che il tutto non può essere solo "meccanico".

Proprio per quel giudizio inconfutabile dei bambini la coppia deve sussistere anche sentimentalmente. C'è un problema di fondo, quel giudizio non è solo condizionato dai fattori interni della famiglia, ma anche dagli esempi esterni nel momento in cui il bambino inizia a formulare le sue conclusioni.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo....ma devo ammettere che il tutto non può essere solo "meccanico".
> 
> Proprio per quel giudizio inconfutabile dei bambini la coppia deve sussistere anche sentimentalmente. C'è un problema di fondo, quel giudizio non è solo condizionato dai fattori interni della famiglia, ma anche dagli esempi esterni nel momento in cui il bambino inizia a formulare le sue conclusioni.


anche perché di meccanico in un rapporto fra genitore e figlio non può certo esserci nulla: qui si parla dell'amore più puro e incondizionato


----------



## JON (3 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche perché di meccanico in un rapporto fra genitore e figlio non può certo esserci nulla: qui si parla dell'amore più puro e incondizionato


Io comprendo la necessità di salvare capre e cavoli, non mi sentirei di condannare nessuno. Contrapporre la cruda realtà alla crescita ideale dei figli non è cosa facile. Qui stiamo parlando di autenticità.


----------



## Sole (3 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> *aspetta Sole
> la coppia aperta non mi sembra il caso di Stellina
> *lei ha detto che con suo marito non è più coppia, ma solo coppia genitoriale
> ha detto si essersi emotivamente allontanata da lui
> ...


Sì, lo so. Non stavo parlando di stellina, infatti. Nel caso di stellina si parla proprio di quella 'non-coppia' simile più a una 'società' che a una famiglia.

Poi bisogna anche capire cosa si intende per coppia genitoriale. La coppia genitoriale può essere anche quella composta da genitori separati che non vivono più insieme ma gestiscono in modo armonico e sereno la crescita dei figli condividendone gli obiettivi.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2012)

in tema di figli comunque trovo assai sconvolgente la trama del film di cui parlo anche nel mio blog

"ed ora parliamo di kevin". la storia di una coppia che, pur amandosi e mettendo buona volontà, amore e possibilità genera un mostro che all'età di quindici anni sterminerà padre, sorellina e parte del liceo che frequenta..lasciando una madre divorata dai sensi di colpa e da interrogativi angosciosi.
allucinante senso di inadeguatezza e impotenza di fronte ad una deviazione verso il male che non sappiamo da dove arrivi e ci spaventa maggiormente proprio per questo


e non è solo un film


----------



## Sole (3 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in tema di figli comunque trovo assai sconvolgente la trama del film di cui parlo anche nel mio blog
> 
> "ed ora parliamo di kevin". la storia di una coppia che, pur amandosi e mettendo buona volontà, amore e possibilità genera un mostro che all'età di quindici anni sterminerà padre, sorellina e parte del liceo che frequenta..lasciando una madre divorata dai sensi di colpa e da interrogativi angosciosi.
> allucinante senso di inadeguatezza e impotenza di fronte ad una deviazione verso il male che non sappiamo da dove arrivi e ci spaventa maggiormente proprio per questo
> ...


Ho visto il trailer al cinema qualche sera fa e, pur non conoscendo la trama, da quel poco che ho intuito l'ho trovato davvero inquietante. Non so se riuscirò a vederlo.


----------



## elena_ (4 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> è ben altro certo ma per la coppia!!!! conosco coppie che si amano alla follia però litigano come pazzi davanti ai figli...quella è una coppia che si ama ma è manchevole di altro, che esempio loro danno ai figli? che puoi insultare chi ami tanto poi passa?
> ogni coppia è un microcosmo con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti o mancanze.
> ogni genitore (perchè stiamo parlando di genitori) credo che abbia il compito di dare al figlio il meglio di sè, i figli sono prioritari.
> i bambini crescono all'interno di una famiglia...permettetemi l'esempio: a cosa serve far vedere ai figli un bel gioco, far loro vedere quanto sarebbe bello o divertente e poi dirgli però io non ho i soldi per comprartelo!?


ma meglio una sana, autentica litigata e vedere che dopo i contendenti fanno pace
piuttosto che assistere quotidianamente al teatrino della famiglia del mulino bianco

ai figli bisogna insegnare anche a pretendere che i propri diritti siano rispettati, e a discutere, e a litigare 

ma mi pare che non sia il tuo caso, no?
tu hai raggiunto un equilibrio
non eri tu che raccontavi dello stare insieme nel lettone tutti insieme appena svegli? o forse ti confondo con qualche altra utente?

comunque secondo me le scelte che operiamo nella nostra vita, le facciamo solo per noi stessi
hai voglia dire "sacrificarsi per i figli"
i figli sono felici se lo sono anzitutto i loro genitori


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> comunque secondo me le scelte che operiamo nella nostra vita, le facciamo solo per noi stessi
> hai voglia dire "sacrificarsi per i figli"
> i figli sono felici se lo sono anzitutto i loro genitori


:up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma meglio una sana, autentica litigata e vedere che dopo i contendenti fanno pace
> piuttosto che assistere quotidianamente al teatrino della famiglia del mulino bianco
> 
> ai figli bisogna insegnare anche a pretendere che i propri diritti siano rispettati, e a discutere, e a litigare
> ...


mah, forse.di sicuro fa comodo crederci


----------



## Tebecheaspetta (4 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma forse la vostra esperienza non è stata cosi serena come pensi.
> 
> Probabilmente il contesto era comunque conflittuale, tanto che ha portato infine alla separazione.


Ma è ovvio che un minimo di contesto conflittuale ci sia stato (pur nascosto), perchè i genitori pensano sempre che i figli siano scemi e non si accorgano. Avevo 6 anni quando ho capito che non erano tutte rose e fiori fra loro.  E la separazione è stata l'unica cosa buona e giusta che hanno fatto perchè insieme erano infelici. E da qualche parte qui ho scritto che noi fratelli ci siamo pure sentiti dire che sono stati insieme per noi. Ma vaffanculo. Siete stati insieme perchè siete stati dei codardi. Punto.


----------



## tebecheaspetta (4 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> m
> 
> i figli sono felici se lo sono anzitutto i loro genitori


Brava. E' esattamente così.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Estrapolo questo post di Stellina da un altro 3D e lo metto qui, significativamente, come in una cornice, perché mi ha colpito tantissimo.
> In realtà sono parole che cercavo, qui, da tanto tempo e che mi sono trovata davanti all'improvviso, quando meno me l'aspettavo, chiare e semplici.
> Non so quanto dolore abbia passato Stellina per arrivare a quel distacco emotivo che le ha permesso di incontrare qualcun altro e mi sono sempre stupita di situazioni come quella descritta da Stellina, eppure è grossomodo la situazione in cui si trova anche il mio compagno, ma ho sempre pensato che io, in una situazione analoga, non riuscirei a resistere a lungo.
> Stellina ha avuto la strabiliante capacità di cambiare prospettiva e ha concluso che la propria famiglia è più importante dell'amante di lui e che lui non manchi verso lei e la prole. Evidentemente anche lui deve avere avuto le stesse priorità, infatti ad oggi entrambi sono buoni genitori e sono ancora insieme. Il dovere verso la famiglia prima di tutto. Ma ognuno con i suoi spazi. E dentro quest'ultima frase c'è tutto un mondo.
> ...


Tutto diventa soggettivo.
Ma come in tutto, noi riusciamo a vedere ciò che non vogliamo vedere.
Vogliamo far crescere due ragazzini cloni? e li mettiamo in due famiglie, una dove vivono senza amore, ed una dove c'è l'amore. c'è bisogno di dire chi crescerà meglio ?


----------



## elena_ (4 Febbraio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Tutto diventa soggettivo.
> Ma come in tutto, noi riusciamo a vedere ciò che non vogliamo vedere.
> Vogliamo far crescere due ragazzini cloni? e li mettiamo in due famiglie, una dove vivono senza amore, ed una dove c'è l'amore. c'è bisogno di dire chi crescerà meglio ?


la domanda è retorica e la risposta ovvia, ma non era questo il nodo focale della discussione

comunque adesso ho le idee molto più chiare al riguardo e vi ringrazio tutti/e per aver dato il vostro contributo


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> la domanda è retorica e la risposta ovvia, ma non era questo il nodo focale della discussione
> 
> comunque adesso ho le idee molto più chiare al riguardo e vi ringrazio tutti/e per aver dato il vostro contributo


auahuahahaha, si hai ragione, ma se hai letto l'inizio ho scritto questo : Tutto diventa soggettivo.
Ma come in tutto, noi riusciamo a vedere ciò che non vogliamo vedere.
In pratica siamo tutti propensi a complicarci la vita, quando, "credo sempre,"  le situazioni possono essere risolte semplicemente, nel bene o nel male.

Claudio.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> auahuahahaha, si hai ragione, ma se hai letto l'inizio ho scritto questo : Tutto diventa soggettivo.
> Ma come in tutto, noi riusciamo a vedere ciò che non vogliamo vedere.
> In pratica siamo tutti propensi a complicarci la vita, quando, "credo sempre,"  le situazioni possono essere risolte semplicemente, nel bene o nel male.
> 
> Claudio.


Mi ha fatto dispiacere la tua cancellazione.
Hai fatto il loro gioco.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebecheaspetta ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che un minimo di contesto conflittuale ci sia stato (pur nascosto), perchè i genitori pensano sempre che i figli siano scemi e non si accorgano. Avevo 6 anni quando ho capito che non erano tutte rose e fiori fra loro.  E la separazione è stata l'unica cosa buona e giusta che hanno fatto perchè insieme erano infelici. E da qualche parte qui ho scritto che noi fratelli ci siamo pure sentiti dire che sono stati insieme per noi. Ma vaffanculo. Siete stati insieme perchè siete stati dei codardi. Punto.


Perchè codardi? Riferito a cosa? Quindi sono rimasti insieme non per voi in realtà?

Io credo che la tua rabbia sia il risultato di quello stato di conflittualità latente che, mentre i tuoi genitori pensavano di camuffare in buona fede, tu e i tuoi fratelli avete subito per anni. Ai vostri occhi purtroppo era tutto evidente ma se ora reagisci cosi è solo perchè hai dovuto sottostare ad una forzatura dove le tue aspettative di figlio (figlia?) erano puntualmente disattese da un contesto falso. Seppur bambino/a avevi ben chiara la situazione, ma avevi anche delle aspettative positive per la tua famiglia, non poteva essere diversamente.

Vivere costantemente nella disillusione ti ha logorato. Non c'è di peggio per la mente di un bambino.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebecheaspetta ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che un minimo di contesto conflittuale ci sia stato (pur nascosto), perchè i genitori pensano sempre che i figli siano scemi e non si accorgano. Avevo 6 anni quando ho capito che non erano tutte rose e fiori fra loro. E la separazione è stata l'unica cosa buona e giusta che hanno fatto perchè insieme erano infelici. E da qualche parte qui ho scritto che noi fratelli ci siamo pure sentiti dire che sono stati insieme per noi. Ma vaffanculo. *Siete stati insieme perchè siete stati dei codardi.* *Punto*.


no,virgola.perché un giudizio così tranchant non lo si può dare .
alcuni sono codardi proprio perché rinuciano immediatamente a superare crisi o incomprensioni in nome di questa tanto agognata felicità personale .
certamente è del tutto scorretto e fuori luogo che un genitore rinfacci di essersi  "sacrificato"...a quel punto vanifica tutto quanto .
sono quelli che amano in genere il vittimismo, altrettanto dannosi , forse anchedi più...di quei genitori  libertini e distratti


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto dispiacere la tua cancellazione.
> Hai fatto il loro gioco.


Cioè fatemi capire, Claudio si è cancellato? Ma perchè? Se vengo accusata e sono innocente me ne fotto di quello che pensano di me. Conte cosa sono tutti questi nuovi ospiti arrivati negli ultimi giorni che non capisco più nulla? Amici tuoi?


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> *Cioè fatemi capire, Claudio si è cancellato? Ma perchè? Se vengo accusata e sono innocente me ne fotto di quello che pensano di me.* Conte cosa sono tutti questi nuovi ospiti arrivati negli ultimi giorni che non capisco più nulla? Amici tuoi?


:up:anch'io ho capito poco...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Cioè fatemi capire, Claudio si è cancellato? Ma perchè? Se vengo accusata e sono innocente me ne fotto di quello che pensano di me. Conte cosa sono tutti questi nuovi ospiti arrivati negli ultimi giorni che non capisco più nulla? Amici tuoi?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ma cazzerola gli avevo detto di fregarsene... delle robe assurde poi... CLAUDIO TORNAAAAAA


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ma cazzerola gli avevo detto di fregarsene... delle robe assurde poi... CLAUDIO TORNAAAAAA


anch'io glielo avevo detto!!!!! e mi associo nel grido: CLAUDIO TORNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Mi sono cancellato per motivi diversi da quelli che pensate.
E' come una maniera per distaccarmi, leggo tantissime cose che, mi irritano. Ma non è il confronto che mi disturba, ma è trovarmi in una situazione dove alcune volte si scrivono risposte che dovrebbero far arrossire, e chi arrossisce non ha quella sensibilità di capire che oltre il nick dietro ci sta una persona, e questa si difende perchè c'è uno schermo che ti permette di alzare la testa e controbattere ancora. 
Questo chiaramente vale sia per me, che per voi nei miei confronti.
Ma odio una virtualità che entra dentro a chi sbaglia, a chi sbaglia ed usa la virtualità per farla propria e per starci bene nella realtà.
Quanti di voi continuerebbero a frequentare chi qua scrive determinate cose, e parlo di quelle cose che mai ti direbbero in faccia, in faccia ed in un gruppo ben nutrito di persone, e magari nel gruppo ci sta anche il marito/moglie.
Ma so che anche voi sapete questo, bhe.. diciamo che sto facendo una denuncia? e diciamo che la mia cancellazione è uno dei modi oltre che dissociarmi, l'unica maniera per difendermi. Difendermi perchè non voglio contribuire a chi si costruisce una vita virtuale e la fa "falsamente propria"  nella realtà.

Claudio.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sono cancellato per motivi diversi da quelli che pensate.
> E' come una maniera per distaccarmi, leggo tantissime cose che, mi irritano. Ma non è il confronto che mi disturba, ma è trovarmi in una situazione dove alcune volte si scrivono risposte che dovrebbero far arrossire, e chi arrossisce non ha quella sensibilità di capire che oltre il nick dietro ci sta una persona, e questa si difende perchè c'è uno schermo che ti permette di alzare la testa e controbattere ancora.
> Questo chiaramente vale sia per me, che per voi nei miei confronti.
> Ma odio una virtualità che entra dentro a chi sbaglia, a chi sbaglia ed usa la virtualità per farla propria e per starci bene nella realtà.
> ...


Io non ho capito scusami. Ma hai fatto bene se questa ti sembrava la decisione giusta


----------



## stellina (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sono cancellato per motivi diversi da quelli che pensate.
> E' come una maniera per distaccarmi, leggo tantissime cose che, mi irritano. Ma non è il confronto che mi disturba, ma è trovarmi in una situazione dove alcune volte si scrivono risposte che dovrebbero far arrossire, e chi arrossisce non ha quella sensibilità di capire che oltre il nick dietro ci sta una persona, e questa si difende perchè c'è uno schermo che ti permette di alzare la testa e controbattere ancora.
> Questo chiaramente vale sia per me, che per voi nei miei confronti.
> Ma odio una virtualità che entra dentro a chi sbaglia, a chi sbaglia ed usa la virtualità per farla propria e per starci bene nella realtà.
> ...


comunque...ti abbraccio!!!!


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sono cancellato per motivi diversi da quelli che pensate.
> E' come una maniera per distaccarmi, leggo tantissime cose che, mi irritano. Ma non è il confronto che mi disturba, ma è trovarmi in una situazione dove alcune volte si scrivono risposte che dovrebbero far arrossire, e chi arrossisce non ha quella sensibilità di capire che oltre il nick dietro ci sta una persona, e questa si difende perchè c'è uno schermo che ti permette di alzare la testa e controbattere ancora.
> Questo chiaramente vale sia per me, che per voi nei miei confronti.
> Ma odio una virtualità che entra dentro a chi sbaglia, a chi sbaglia ed usa la virtualità per farla propria e per starci bene nella realtà.
> ...


Claudio capisco e rispetto il tuo pensiero. Non capisco dove stia la differenza nello scrivere da registrato o da ospite, ma saranno limiti miei. Anch'io ultimamente leggo tante cose che mi irritano, o meglio che non fanno parte della mia natura. Scrivo poco e se il clima continuerà ad essere questo scriverò sempre meno, anche se vi penso .


----------



## JON (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sono cancellato per motivi diversi da quelli che pensate.
> E' come una maniera per distaccarmi, leggo tantissime cose che, mi irritano. Ma non è il confronto che mi disturba, ma è trovarmi in una situazione dove alcune volte si scrivono risposte che dovrebbero far arrossire, e chi arrossisce non ha quella sensibilità di capire che oltre il nick dietro ci sta una persona, e questa si difende perchè c'è uno schermo che ti permette di alzare la testa e controbattere ancora.
> Questo chiaramente vale sia per me, che per voi nei miei confronti.
> Ma odio una virtualità che entra dentro a chi sbaglia, a chi sbaglia ed usa la virtualità per farla propria e per starci bene nella realtà.
> ...


Ti rispondo qui anche perchè non ho potuto farlo sul thread chiuso, tra l'altro mi sembra più che attinente.

Anch'io non ho compreso bene il senso di  quello che dici. Comprendo la suscettibilità e la sensibilità ma per non contribuire ad una condotta che ritieni sbagliata devi semplicemente seguire la tua di condotta ed aver la freddezza di non lasciarsi coinvolgere in alcun modo. L'unico modo che devi portare avanti è il tuo.

Se ci si lascia coinvolgere, in un modo o nell'altro, si è stati trascinati in quella "virtualità" e la colpa non è solo da una parte.
Sia ben chiaro, non sto giudicando il tuo comportamento, esprimo solo la mia opinione riguardo il contesto che denunci.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Claudio capisco e rispetto il tuo pensiero. Non capisco dove stia la differenza nello scrivere da registrato o da ospite, ma saranno limiti miei. Anch'io ultimamente leggo tante cose che mi irritano, o meglio che non fanno parte della mia natura. Scrivo poco e se il clima continuerà ad essere questo scriverò sempre meno, anche se vi penso .


Iniziamo ad esser in molti a pensarla così


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Iniziamo ad esser in molti a pensarla così


Farlo presente non può che essere utile no? Poi alla fine è Admin che decide cosa fare del forum. Vero Admin?


----------



## elena_ (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sono cancellato per motivi diversi da quelli che pensate.
> E' come una maniera per distaccarmi, leggo tantissime cose che, mi irritano. Ma non è il confronto che mi disturba, ma è trovarmi in una situazione dove alcune volte si scrivono risposte che dovrebbero far arrossire, e chi arrossisce non ha quella sensibilità di capire che oltre il nick dietro ci sta una persona, e questa si difende perchè c'è uno schermo che ti permette di alzare la testa e controbattere ancora.
> Questo chiaramente vale sia per me, che per voi nei miei confronti.
> Ma odio una virtualità che entra dentro a chi sbaglia, a chi sbaglia ed usa la virtualità per farla propria e per starci bene nella realtà.
> ...


non ho ben capito il senso delle tue parole

un forum è un luogo in cui ci si mette in discussione
e mettersi in discussione in un luogo virtuale può essere utile per mettersi in discussione anche nella vita reale

la virtualità abbatte le inibizioni e fa emergere il lato più nascosto di noi
serve per conoscere noi stessi
è utilitaristico, capisci? ognuno può prendere da questa dimensione il meglio che gli serve...per migliorarsi
il fatto che alcuni utenti la usino per esibirsi o per pavoneggiarsi può dare fastidio
ma forse non era nemmeno questo che intendevi dire...


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Iniziamo ad esser in molti a pensarla così





MK ha detto:


> Farlo presente non può che essere utile no? Poi alla fine è Admin che decide cosa fare del forum. Vero Admin?


bè la decisione spetta a lui,....

in ogni caso io sono d'accordo con voi....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè la decisione spetta a lui,....
> 
> in ogni caso io sono d'accordo con voi....


Ma invece sempre di lamentarvi...
Aprite voi qualche 3d interessante no?
Sempre a criticare...sempre a lamentarsi...
E poi ci si incazza se Lothar si annoia...

Vediamo su...qua tre ave marie cosa sapete fare...forza dai!


----------



## Skizzofern (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma invece sempre di lamentarvi...
> Aprite voi qualche 3d interessante no?
> Sempre a criticare...sempre a lamentarsi...
> *E poi ci si incazza se Lothar si annoia..*.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e non ci si dorme la notte!


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Perchè codardi? Riferito a cosa? Quindi sono rimasti insieme non per voi in realtà?
> 
> Io credo che la tua rabbia sia il risultato di quello stato di conflittualità latente che, mentre i tuoi genitori pensavano di camuffare in buona fede, tu e i tuoi fratelli avete subito per anni. Ai vostri occhi purtroppo era tutto evidente ma se ora reagisci cosi è solo perchè hai dovuto sottostare ad una forzatura dove le tue aspettative di figlio (figlia?) erano puntualmente disattese da un contesto falso. Seppur bambino/a avevi ben chiara la situazione, ma avevi anche delle aspettative positive per la tua famiglia, non poteva essere diversamente.
> 
> Vivere costantemente nella disillusione ti ha logorato. Non c'è di peggio per la mente di un bambino.


Codardi perchè secondo me non hanno avuto semplicemente il coraggio di andare con i rispettivi partner. E alla fine, quando tutti noi fratelli siamo diventati grandi e abbiamo cominciato a discutere con loro, come tutti i figli fanno con i genitori, nei momenti di difficoltà la parola "Siamo stati insieme per voi" suonava come un ricatto. Un ricatto fatto a dei figli che volevano solo genitori veramente sereni. Non veramente infelici.
Sicuramente a noi figli questa situazione ha logorato.
Pensa che quando litigavano, raramente ovviamente, noi sospiravamo di sollievo.
Perchè era una reazione vera tra loro.  Una reazione brutta. Ma vera.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2012)

rispondo senza avere letto tutto.

Figlia di genitori che sono stati insieme "per i figli" ogni volta che me lo fanno notare gli ricordo che i figli in questione li supplicavano di divorziare e di toglierci da quell'infinito tormento.
I nostri genitori hanno imparato a non dire più quella frase perchè ci scatena crisi isteriche, epr modo di dire.

Io ho cercato di andare avanti con mio marito "per i figli", per un pò. Ma era impossibile. Le colonne di rancore che c'erano, il dolore, la rabbia, rendevano ogni minuto passato insieme una tortura, epr noi e anche per la bimba.
Adesso che viviamo separati... mi chiede ogni tanto perchè non possiamo vivere tutti insieme. E mi si stringe il cuore. Ma le sono passate quelle crisi di rabbia, quel senso di disagio che esprimeva.

Credo di avere fatto la scelta giusta. Io, nel mio caso.

Ho detto al Conte, una volta, che se volesse fare una cortesia al genere umano dovrebbe scrivere non un manuale del perfetto traditore, am un manuale per genitori che non sono coppie.
Io ho visto la sua famiglia, come funziona, e funziona bene. 
Non è il sogno di ogni bambina, ma quando la coppia scoppia, e si sa che ce ne sono tante che scoppiano, se scoppiasse come quella del Conte e sua moglie sarebbero lande di zucchero filato a paragone di altre situazioni.
Mi rendo conto che raramente è una soluzione praticabile, eppure, eppure, guardo la loro figlia, vedo loro due, e avrei voluto, visto che tra me e mio marito non poteva andare diversamente, poter però offrire a nostra figlia qualcosa del genere. Almeno.

Ah, giustissimo quello che dice la Aspesi -e tanti altri di noi qui.
Dire ai figli "l'ho fatto per te" è una cosa terribile da dire... quasi una punizione per il sacrificio che ci si è sentiti di fare all'epoca.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah, forse.di sicuro fa comodo crederci


parlavi della frase "i figli sono felici se lo sono innanzitutto i genitori".

In effetti io la frase la direi in un altro modo

"i figli non possono essere felici se non lo sono i genitori"

Un genitore "felice" ed egoista può rendere un inferno la vita di un figlio.
Ma vedere ogni giorno i tuoi genitori infelici, ti logora e ti porta alla depressione come nulla.

Diciamo che... i genitori dovrebbero puntare alla felicità loro E dei figli... una di quelle situazione dove o vincono tutti o perdono tutti, purtroppo... e alla fine, si possono solo limitare i danni.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no,virgola.perché un giudizio così tranchant non lo si può dare .
> alcuni sono codardi proprio perché rinuciano immediatamente a superare crisi o incomprensioni in nome di questa tanto agognata felicità personale .
> certamente è del tutto scorretto e fuori luogo che un genitore rinfacci di essersi  "sacrificato"...a quel punto vanifica tutto quanto .
> sono quelli che amano in genere il vittimismo, altrettanto dannosi , forse anchedi più...di quei genitori  libertini e distratti


Min, per come li ho visti io. Lo sono stati dei codardi.
Perchè non avrebbero avuto nessun problema a separarsi. Erano persone di cultura e libertà mentale che se ne fottevano alla grande delle regole, ma in questo caso non se la sono sentita per tutta una sequela di cose che sinceramente mi hanno sempre fatta sorridere.
E quando hanno capito che tutto il loro sacrificio non era servito a niente si sono irritati con noi figli ingrati facendo esplodere tutti gli stress covati per anni in nome di "Una famiglia unita per i figli"
Per inciso...io con i miei genitori non parlo da anni. Non so nemmeno se sono vivi o morti perchè mi sono premurata di mettere molti chilometri tra me e loro.
Certo. Io sono la primogenita e la figlia più "dura" ma anche con quei teneroni dei miei fratelli le cose non vanno meglio. Con loro si sentono due volte all'anno. Natale e Pasqua. E sono telefonate di tre minuti.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e non ci si dorme la notte!


Tu dai tu no?
Apri un bel 3d no?
Di quelli che tengano l'attenzione per una settimana eh?
Anche tu che hai sempre e solo da criticare e basta...no?
Qual'è il tuo apporto al forum? Eh?


----------



## Skizzofern (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dai tu no?
> Apri un bel 3d no?
> Di quelli che tengano l'attenzione per una settimana eh?
> Anche tu che hai sempre e solo da criticare e basta...no?
> Qual'è il tuo apporto al forum? Eh?


vuoi darmi altri ordini?
non devo giustificare il mio operato a te a meno che tu non abbia a che fare con la proprietà del forum.E non mi risulta.
Il tuo apporto quale sarebbe invece?


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> parlavi della frase "i figli sono felici se lo sono innanzitutto i genitori".
> 
> In effetti io la frase la direi in un altro modo
> 
> ...


infatti il ruolo dei genitori è quello di difendere la serenità e il benessere dei figli tenuto conto dei limiti che la vita ci rappresenta; che possono essere lutti, separazioni e malattie, usando maturità ed equilibrio prima di tutto e ..poi amore.
sembra un'eresia ma in molti casi un modo di amore sbagliato ha fatto molti più danni di uno "più tiepido"


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> rispondo senza avere letto tutto.
> 
> Figlia di genitori che sono stati insieme "per i figli" ogni volta che me lo fanno notare gli ricordo che i figli in questione li supplicavano di divorziare e di toglierci da quell'infinito tormento.
> I nostri genitori hanno imparato a non dire più quella frase perchè ci scatena crisi isteriche, epr modo di dire.
> ...


ma non ti pare assurdo partire da questi presupposti ?
siccome la coppia è meno legata e già semisgonfia la sua indipendenza renderà meno grave e traumatica la rottura per la bambina...
ma forse ho capito male.in ogni caso al conte al massimo lasciamo scrivere una novella erotica enon tocchiamo temi dove si parli d'infanzia


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Codardi perchè secondo me non hanno avuto semplicemente il coraggio di andare con i rispettivi partner. E alla fine, quando tutti noi fratelli siamo diventati grandi e abbiamo cominciato a discutere con loro, come tutti i figli fanno con i genitori, nei momenti di difficoltà la parola "Siamo stati insieme per voi" suonava come un ricatto. Un ricatto fatto a dei figli che volevano solo genitori veramente sereni. Non veramente infelici.
> Sicuramente a noi figli questa situazione ha logorato.
> *Pensa che quando litigavano, raramente ovviamente, noi sospiravamo di sollievo.
> Perchè era una reazione vera tra loro.  Una reazione brutta. Ma vera.*


e adesso, Tebe?
forse lo hai già scritto da qualche parte, ma adesso si sono separati oppure no?

il grassetto mi fa riflettere sul fatto che una relazione conflittuale e disfunzionale è comunque una relazione
e che il conflitto lega due persone tanto quanto l'amore o forse di più...è un argomento di cui è già stato scritto...certi argomenti periodicamente ritornano...


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

@ Nausicaa
grazie!


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> e adesso, Tebe?
> forse lo hai già scritto da qualche parte, ma adesso si sono separati oppure no?
> 
> il grassetto mi fa riflettere sul fatto che una relazione conflittuale e disfunzionale è comunque una relazione
> e che il conflitto lega due persone tanto quanto l'amore o forse di più...è un argomento di cui è già stato scritto...certi argomenti periodicamente ritornano...


Adesso sono divorziati da molti anni.
Io con loro ho tagliato ogni rapporto e non so nemmeno se sono vivi o morti, se abitano sempre nella stessa città o altro.
Io ho cambiato addirittura regione.
I miei fratelli, meno "duri" della sottoscritta li sentono due volte all'anno. Natale e Pasqua.,


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adesso sono divorziati da molti anni.
> Io con loro ho tagliato ogni rapporto e non so nemmeno se sono vivi o morti, se abitano sempre nella stessa città o altro.
> Io ho cambiato addirittura regione.
> I miei fratelli, meno "duri" della sottoscritta li sentono due volte all'anno. Natale e Pasqua.,


che sono divorziati non lo avevo capito
il resto sì, lo avevo letto, ed è raggelante

capisco la corazza che hai addosso

e sono sempre più convinta che certe scelte non si fanno per altri che per noi stessi


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> vuoi darmi altri ordini?
> non devo giustificare il mio operato a te a meno che tu non abbia a che fare con la proprietà del forum.E non mi risulta.
> Il tuo apporto quale sarebbe invece?


COme osi parlarmi così eh?
La tua è tracotanza...
Vil pivello...
Il mio 3d perchè si tradisce fu quello che ebbe più visite...tanto per cominciare...
Tu devi smetterla di dare ordini a me eh?
Chi ti credi di essere ?
Friggi friggi...che io sto gaio!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ti pare assurdo partire da questi presupposti ?
> siccome la coppia è meno legata e già semisgonfia la sua indipendenza renderà meno grave e traumatica la rottura per la bambina...
> ma forse ho capito male.in ogni caso al conte al massimo lasciamo scrivere una novella erotica enon tocchiamo temi dove si parli d'infanzia


Eppure TU non hai nessuna conoscenza DIRETTA e reale del rapporto che IO ho con mia figlia...
Nausicaa invece si!
Capisci?


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COme osi parlarmi così eh?
> La tua è tracotanza...
> Vil pivello...
> Il mio 3d perchè si tradisce fu quello che ebbe più visite...tanto per cominciare...
> ...


ehi
adesso non mi svaccate il 3D 

"perché si tradisce" resta sempre tra i miei preferiti
non aspiro ad avere molte più visite
ma pur tu
Conte
se vuoi dare qui il tuo contributo...
ma seriamente eh?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ehi
> adesso non mi svaccate il 3D
> 
> "perché si tradisce" resta sempre tra i miei preferiti
> ...


Allora essere genitori viene dalla natura.
Non riesco ancora a capire su che parametri si possa giudicare se una persona è un buon o pessimo genitore.
Ritengo che i miei genitori siano stati eccellenti per certe cose, disastrosi per altre, pessimi per altre ancora.
Sono molto imbarazzato sul can can mediatico moderno sull'essere genitori.

Non sono disposto a ritenere di non essere un bravo genitore solo perchè magari non riesco a far fare i compiti di scuola a mia figlia no?

I figli secondo me...la penso come Gibran!

I vostri figli non sono i vostri figli.

Sono i figli e le figlie della brama che la Vita ha di sé.

Essi non provengono da voi, ma per tramite vostro,

E benché stiano con voi non vi appartengono.

Potete dar loro il vostro amore ma non i vostri pensieri,

Perché essi hanno i propri pensieri.

Potete alloggiare i loro corpi ma non le loro anime,

Perché le loro anime abitano nella casa del domani, che voi non potete visitare, neppure in sogno.

Potete sforzarvi d'essere simili a loro, ma non cercate di renderli simili a voi.

Perché la vita non procede a ritroso e non perde tempo con ieri.

Voi siete gli archi dai quali i vostri figli sono lanciati come frecce viventi.

L'Arciere vede il bersaglio sul sentiero dell'infinito, 

e con la Sua forza vi tende affinché le Sue frecce vadano rapide e lontane.

Fatevi tendere con gioia dalla mano dell'Arciere;

Perché se Egli ama la freccia che vola, ama ugualmente l'arco che sta saldo.


Diremo che non amo la retorica eh?
Se un genitore ha un figlio matto...non può farci proprio nulla...
Poi sono fortunato no?
Se solo mia figlia sapesse che cosa combinavo io alla sua età apriti cielo eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ti pare assurdo partire da questi presupposti ?
> siccome la coppia è meno legata e già semisgonfia la sua indipendenza renderà meno grave e traumatica la rottura per la bambina...
> ma forse ho capito male.in ogni caso al conte al massimo lasciamo scrivere una novella erotica enon tocchiamo temi dove si parli d'infanzia



Parlo solo di quello che ho visto.
Una casa serena, una figlia serena che si confronta quotidianamente col padre e con la madre, con ognuno dei due nel modo che sesso ed età e ormoni le suggeriscono volta per volta.
Ho visto marito e moglie che fanno ognuno la propria vita ma che collaborano in armonia e pure allegria per le necessità di figlia, casa e pure l'uno dell'altro quando serve.
Ho visto lei che consola lui. Ho visto lui che tira su lei. A modo loro.
Sinceramente? Ho visto due persone che si vogliono bene.

Rispetto alla vita che facevo quando ancora stavo con mio marito... rose e fiori.
Guardando mia figlia che può avere papà e mamma solo alternativamente... rose e fiori lo stesso.

E' chiaro che il desiderio e l'impegno sono per una coppia genitoriale che sia anche coppia. E' chiaro che ognuno/a desideri un compagno/a. Una condivisione, una soddisfazione epr la vita di coppia che il Conte e sua moglie non hanno.
Ma quando questo non è comunque più possibile, se si potesse mettere in pratica l'esperienza che il Conte e sua moglie hanno sviluppato... sarebbe bello, secondo me.

Per quanto riguarda il fatto che il Conte non possa parlare di infanzia, ti do ragione ma solo per il fatto che non sa esprimersi in modo intellegibile. Da per scontate le cose che dovrebbe esplicitare, e rimarca solo quelle che da sole rendono i suoi racconti spesso strani. Per dirla in modo pacato. Meglio che non scriva, farebbe mettere le mani nei capelli.

Ma di nuovo parlo di quello che ho visto. Io ho visto un buon padre. 

Ma devo chiedere scusa al Conte mi sa  forse non dovevo dirlo


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

@ Nau, grazie...
@ Conte, bello Gibran...


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure TU non hai nessuna conoscenza DIRETTA e reale del rapporto che IO ho con mia figlia...
> Nausicaa invece si!
> Capisci?


mi fa piacere, ma che ci azzecca?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fa piacere, ma che ci azzecca?


Lo so io.
Cosa ci azzecca.
E te ne dico anche un'altra.
Io ho lavorato moltissimo con i bambini nell'insegnamento.
Ho imparato una montagna di cose dai bambini.
E non le smercio, ste cose, neanche dopo morto.
Un bambino sa pensare alternativo.
Una adulta rigida e tutta ingessata in vacui precetti di falso moralismo no.
Per cui un bambino intelligente: agisce sempre di conseguenza.

Tu che lavori hai svolto per l'infanzia?
Hai lavorato con i bambini?
Che so foto per le classi di elementari e asilo?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ehi
> adesso non mi svaccate il 3D
> 
> "perché si tradisce" resta sempre tra i miei preferiti
> ...


Tranquilla elena si amano! ed il contuzzo io lo conosco bene, c'è sta a provà!!! 

E visto che di cretinaggini ne ho dette, ne dico n'altra! conte è la seconda volta che vedo le tue mutande e sono ancora vivo!! mizzeca!! 

Claudio.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tranquilla elena si amano! ed il contuzzo io lo conosco bene, c'è sta a provà!!!
> 
> E visto che di cretinaggini ne ho dette, ne dico n'altra! conte è la seconda volta che vedo le tue mutande e sono ancora vivo!! mizzeca!!
> 
> Claudio.


Eh ma tu mi sei amico no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Sei un bravo picciotto no?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma tu mi sei amico no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Sei un bravo picciotto no?


Amico si.
Bravo picciotto no, non ritengo di essere un bravo figlio  
Però mi piace pensare di: di esserlo, sto imparando molto bene in questo forum a mentirmi  

Claudio.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

elena e claudio non si capisce bene perché vi siate cancellati per poi scrivere da ospiti; scelta legittima ma bizzarra.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora essere genitori viene dalla natura.
> Non riesco ancora a capire su che parametri si possa giudicare se una persona è un buon o pessimo genitore.
> Ritengo che i miei genitori siano stati eccellenti per certe cose, disastrosi per altre, pessimi per altre ancora.
> Sono molto imbarazzato sul can can mediatico moderno sull'essere genitori.
> ...


la cacarella peggio di prevert....ossignurmiiiii


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> elena e claudio non si capisce bene perché vi siate cancellati per poi scrivere da ospiti; scelta legittima ma bizzarra.


E' vero hai ragione.

Le soluzioni sono due, e te le elenco, la prima smetto di scrivere anche da non registrato, la seconda continuo a scrivere da non registrato e magari qualche volta mi registro.

Non sono ammesse risposte alternative. E' non è un ordine, ma tassativo  
Mi piacerebbe leggere, a me non fa ne caldo ne freddo. Ma ho molta stima della sua materia grigia e so che troverà n'altro modo.

Claudio.

P.S. ma ho scritto tutto io!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> elena e claudio non si capisce bene perché vi siate cancellati per poi scrivere da ospiti; scelta legittima ma bizzarra.


saranno cazzi loro no?
non possono fare come meglio credono no?

Coma mai tu non ti si può mandare un mp?
Una scelta bizzarra no?

Piattino di cassi tuoi mai?


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' vero hai ragione.
> 
> Le soluzioni sono due, e te le elenco,* la prima smetto di scrivere anche da non registrato*, la seconda continuo a scrivere da non registrato e magari qualche volta mi registro.
> 
> ...


no,no.ci accontentiamo
io non gliela farei mai, mi sentirei nuda e anonima:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adesso sono divorziati da molti anni.
> Io con loro ho tagliato ogni rapporto e non so nemmeno se sono vivi o morti, se abitano sempre nella stessa città o altro.
> Io ho cambiato addirittura regione.
> I miei fratelli, meno "duri" della sottoscritta li sentono due volte all'anno. Natale e Pasqua.,


Capisco meglio la situazione ora. Trovo comunque troppo forte la tua posizione, ma la comprendo. Dopo aver vissuto infanzia ed adolescenza in un clima di ipocrisia e aridità la tua reazione non poteva essere diversa. Però credo che nel tuo caso più che il conflitto tra i tuoi genitori sia stata soprattutto la mancanza di affetto che si è estesa anche a voi.

Comunque, partendo dal tuo caso, tenevo a dire che la famiglia non la si può simulare meccanicamente per i figli. Ritengo che i figli sono la componente più importante in una famiglia, ma la famiglia significa anche unità, come comunione di intenti e sentimenti. Ognuno è libero di scegliere le modalità di gestione che ritiene più opportune ma bisogna farsi carico delle ripercussioni, o quantomeno degli effetti collaterali, inevitabilmente derivati da quelle scelte. Perchè vengono coinvolte altre individualità. Si commette l'errore di decidere per i bimbi mentre si pensa che le proprie scelte siano da fare in loro VECE. Un grave errore, commesso in buona fede e va riconosciuto, per non aver considerato un bambino come, al pari di chiunque, un individuo a tutti gli effetti che va rispettato. Spesso diciamo che i bambini, anche se non sembra, ascoltano, vedono e capiscono tutto ma altrettanto spesso dimentichiamo che sono anche in grado di elaborare certi segnali, ma sono piccoli e disarmati e il risulato è sempre che alla fine somatizzano, ognuno a proprio modo, quelle situazioni precarie. Sono individui e parte integrante della famiglia, non appendici.

Se l'amore e la passione di coppia nel tempo scemano (e secondo me accade sempre in tutti i casi) non è un problema ai fini della famiglia. Lo è invece quando tutto questo scade nella mancanza di rispetto e di equilibrio con situazioni che si ripercuotono sulla serenità dei bambini. La separazione è utile quando rappresenta il male minore.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> saranno cazzi loro no?
> non possono fare come meglio credono no?
> 
> *Coma mai tu non ti si può mandare un mp?
> ...


detesto pettegolezzi, del forum voglio sapere solo le cose in chiaro e di amicizie mi bastano quelle che ho


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto pettegolezzi e del forum voglio sapere solo le cose in chiaro.e di amicizie mi bastano quelle che ho


Ma non si capisce cosa fai tu qui dentro...capisci?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no,no.ci accontentiamo
> io non gliela farei mai, mi sentirei nuda e anonima:mrgreen:


Ehm con che calze?


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ehm con che calze?


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non si capisce cosa fai tu qui dentro...capisci?


Te l'ho già visto scrivere due volte in pochi giorni e iniziano a girarmi i coglioni.
Ma a te che frega perchè e quali sono i motivi per cui uno sta qui?
bisogna giustificarsi con te? mandarti la richiesta di ammissione??
chi sei? un utente come gli altri o ti è data la possibilità di scassare i coglioni a nastro a chi non ti è simpatico?
Come ti permetti di rompere così i coglioni ad un'utente sfiorando lo stalking?
ogni suo post lo commenti con illazioni maleducate e insulti.
Hai rotto le palle.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Te l'ho già visto scrivere due volte in pochi giorni e iniziano a girarmi i coglioni.
> Ma a te che frega perchè e quali sono i motivi per cui uno sta qui?
> bisogna giustificarsi con te? mandarti la richiesta di ammissione??
> chi sei? un utente come gli altri o ti è data la possibilità di scassare i coglioni a nastro a chi non ti è simpatico?
> ...


Tu levati...
Sto solo rendendo pen per ficaccia a donna Minerva no?

E' sempre lei che inizia la bega con me...io le rispondo no?

Tu che c'entri in questa storia?

Tutti sanno che sei una di loro del vecchio forum eh?
Chi credi di prendere in giro?
Eh?
Tutti coglioni qua dentro?


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu levati...
> Sto solo rendendo pen per ficaccia a donna Minerva no?
> 
> E' sempre lei che inizia la bega con me...io le rispondo no?
> ...


Non so gli altri, tu di sicuro si.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Te l'ho già visto scrivere due volte in pochi giorni e iniziano a girarmi i coglioni.
> Ma a te che frega perchè e quali sono i motivi per cui uno sta qui?
> bisogna giustificarsi con te? mandarti la richiesta di ammissione??
> chi sei? un utente come gli altri o ti è data la possibilità di scassare i coglioni a nastro a chi non ti è simpatico?
> ...



Mi associo alla domanda del mio amico conte. scusate la rottura di... stalking ?

Claudio.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi associo alla domanda del mio amico conte. scusate la rottura di... stalking ?
> 
> Claudio.


Ma mollami.
Inizi ad essere ridicolo.E' un'ossessione la tua.
Ma non puoi ignorarmi come faccio io con te?
Mamma mia!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu levati...
> Sto solo rendendo pen per ficaccia a donna Minerva no?
> 
> E' sempre lei che inizia la bega con me...io le rispondo no?
> ...


contesto quello che scrivi nello specifico, a volte seriamente, altre no ma se rimaniamo dentro le righe non occorre gridare alla bega.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2012)

Rimaniamo in topic?


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Rimaniamo in topic?


tu che sei ligia sì, je suis en enfant terrible:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu che sei ligia sì, je suis en enfant terrible:mrgreen:


Ti sei rivelata.....per chi voleva sapere del perchè della tua permanenza, non io è chiaro. 

Prego, restare in topic, l'argomento è serio. :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ti sei rivelata.....per chi voleva sapere del perchè della tua permanenza, non io è chiaro.
> 
> Prego, restare in topic, *l'argomento è serio*. :mrgreen:


lo so bene, ed è anche uno di quelli che m'interessa di più .
chiedo scusa ad elena, era l'intervallo con la pecorella al pascolo


----------



## stellina (9 Febbraio 2012)

una coppia può scoppiare per mille e uno motivi e la cosa più immediata sarebbe dire io vado di qua e tu di là...ciao è stato bello finchè è durato. 
ma, e c'è sempre un ma, se ci sono figli per me la musica cambia. 
ho scelto responsabilmente di essere genitore, di mettere al mondo un figlio o più con una persona. ci siamo impegnati a crescerli nel migliore dei modi a noi possibile, compatibilmente ai nostri limiti ed imperfezioni. per me è una responsabilità! 
sottoporre i bimbi a continue litigate, dissapori, musi, mani gesti violenti o sminuenti verso l'altro genitore non va bene e allora meglio separarsi.
ma se una coppia, nonostante l'amore sia finito, riesce a ricostruirsi non come coppia ma come società...ognuno ha i suoi spazi, ci si accorda sul cosa fare e come educare i figli, si fanno cose anche insieme in famiglia, si dona serenità e stabilità ai figli, magari passati i primi periodi di assestamento si riesce anche a scherzare tra marito e moglie.

per me il matrimonio può anche cessare...cioè quello non è più mio marito o il mio compagno...ma non cesseremo mai di essere genitori...e se ci si riesce stando sotto lo stesso tetto bene sennò bene lo stesso. ognuno deve scegliere pensando responsabilmente ai figli.

un conto sono figli grandi che hanno intrapreso il loro cammino affettivo fuori dalla famiglia e sono in grado di capire, magari si arrogheranno il diritto di giudicare le scelte dei genitori ma hanno gli strumenti per capire...un conto sono figli piccoli per cui la famiglia è mamma e papà ed io tutti insieme!


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> una coppia può scoppiare per mille e uno motivi e la cosa più immediata sarebbe dire io vado di qua e tu di là...ciao è stato bello finchè è durato.
> ma, e c'è sempre un ma, se ci sono figli per me la musica cambia.
> ho scelto responsabilmente di essere genitore, di mettere al mondo un figlio o più con una persona. ci siamo impegnati a crescerli nel migliore dei modi a noi possibile, compatibilmente ai nostri limiti ed imperfezioni. per me è una responsabilità!
> sottoporre i bimbi a continue litigate, dissapori, musi, mani gesti violenti o sminuenti verso l'altro genitore non va bene e allora meglio separarsi.
> ...


sai quale può essere il vero problema?
che al di là delle problematiche della separazione non tutti erano comunque all'altezza prima, nelle condizioni, diciamo ottimali e tutta l'immaturità e inadeguatezza saranno rese ancora più evidenti in un occasione dove occorrerebbe dimostrare tutta la propria capacità a gestire la crisi.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Rimaniamo in topic?



Non pensi che dire epiteti a signora/e skizz non sia in tema ? 
Ok uffa però... c'hai ragione! 

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai quale può essere il vero problema?
> che al di là delle problematiche della separazione non tutti erano comunque all'altezza prima, nelle condizioni, diciamo ottimali e tutta l'immaturità e inadeguatezza saranno rese ancora più evidenti in un occasione dove occorrerebbe dimostrare tutta la propria capacità a gestire la crisi.


Concordo.

Se intendi che, da fidanzati e non, bisogna CONOSCERE, sperando di maturare allora sono concorde. 

Claudio.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Io sono persuaso che i figli moderni siano dei grandissimi egoisti.
Trovo che molte mamme siano schiave dei loro figli.
Molte mamme fanno quello che le figlie intima loro di fare.
E sono seriamente convinte che questo sia essere buoni genitori.

A me sembra che i figli sovente, vedano di non buon occhio l'amore che c'è tra i coniugi.
Perchè questo ammmmorrreeeeeeeeeee...ipso facto...impedisce a questi diremo mostriccciattoli di avere tutte, per loro le attenzioni di cui si sentono in diritto.

In altre parole i figli moderni ti mandano a dire...se non fai come dico io non sei una brava mamma...e fidati io figlio so benissimo come ricattarti moralmente...come farti sentire una merda...come giocare suoi tuoi sensi di colpa ecc..ecc..ecc...

Per rispondere indirettamente a Elena...capendo dove lei vuole andare a parare...
Sappi che...
Secondo me...ogni figlio se ne frega se ha un buon o cattivo genitore: a lui frega che i genitori siano lì, dove devono stare. Da qui...l'enorme sofferenza che la separazione crea in loro.
Sono persuaso che una separazione mette un figlio difronte ad un terribile bivio...
Chi era il buono? Chi il cattivo eh?

Quindi un uomo sa che non riuscirà mai a fare in modo che le sue ragioni per cui ha scelto di separarsi da sua moglie...siano plausibili per il figlio...a meno che non pensi di insultare la sua intelligenza.
Ok figlio io ora vado...e l'unica cosa che mi rispondi è: quando torni papi?

Ora Elena, tu sai che quest'uomo che ami e ti ama...non è solo il tuo compagno, ma è anche il padre dei suoi figli.
Non dimenticarlo mai.

Al massimo un genitore può dire...io e la mamma non possiamo più stare assieme per questi motivi, mi dispiace per te figlio, ma tu l'unica cosa che puoi fare è trovare il sistema per adattarti a questa situazione.

Subito sarei contenta perchè tu non mi rompi più le scatole.
Poi quando mi manca la mancia ci penserò.
( queste due ultime righe sono la risposta in diretta di mia figlia alla mia domanda su cosa pensa se io e mia moglie ci separiamo).

Essere buoni genitori significa:
Essere come la mamma e non rompermi le scatole.
( ho chiesto a mia figlia cosa significa essere buoni genitori).

Si Minerva è così se mi mandi un mp, ti dico con chi sono al telefono in diretta, che ha udito la voce di mia figlia asserire quanto ho appena scritto.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono persuaso che i figli moderni siano dei grandissimi egoisti.
> Trovo che molte mamme siano schiave dei loro figli.
> Molte mamme fanno quello che le figlie intima loro di fare.
> E sono seriamente convinte che questo sia essere buoni genitori.
> ...


ecco come non comportarsi per non arrivare agli atteggiamenti che hai elencato appena sopra.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I
> Secondo me...ogni figlio se ne frega se ha un buon o cattivo genitore: *a lui frega che i genitori siano lì, dove devono stare. Da qui...l'enorme sofferenza che la separazione crea in loro.*
> Sono persuaso che una separazione mette un figlio difronte ad un terribile bivio...
> Chi era il buono? Chi il cattivo eh?


Cosa ne sai? Hai provato? No. Quindi le tue sono solo supposizioni. I genitori anche separati potrebbero stare a pochi metri di distanza. Dove sta la differenza? Il buono e il cattivo stanno nella testa del genitore che pensa solo al proprio egoismo e non al bene dei propri figli.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa ne sai? Hai provato? No. Quindi le tue sono solo supposizioni. I genitori anche separati potrebbero stare a pochi metri di distanza. Dove sta la differenza? Il buono e il cattivo stanno nella testa del genitore che pensa solo al proprio egoismo e non al bene dei propri figli.


A me sono bastate le porte che si chiudevano dopo ogni litigio dei miei.
Mio padre se ne andava sbattendo la porta.
E non sapevo se mai sarebbe tornato.
Ricordo la morsa.
Ricordo al mattino correre nel lettone per vedere se mio padre era tornato.

Il problema sta sempre nei giudizi.
Non penso che nessuno possa dire ad un'altra persona tu non sei un buon genitore.
Perchè di fatto io posso essere solo il genitore di mia figlia e non di tutte le figlie degli altri.

A me è bastato da piccolo vedere mio padre che finisce due mesi in ospedale.
A me è bastato vedere come mia madre la grande predicatrice senza mio padre era una donnicciola spaventata, verso la quale alternavo atteggiamenti rassicuranti del tipo, stai tranquilla ci sono io, a atteggiamenti di condanna e disprezzo...visto mamma non sei capace a fare niente, non sai guidare la macchina, non sai fare un presepio, non sai fare l'albero di Natale, non sai giocare...sai solo piangere e lamentarti.

A me è bastato vedere mia figlia bambina piangere per la disgrazia capitata ad una sua amica che è stata abbandonata da suo padre...dicendo...papi a quella lì è capitata proprio brutta...riusciremo mai a consolarla?

Poi c'è un altro aspetto della genitorialità...legato alla vita.
A me sembra che i genitori invecchiando diventino dei bambini spaventati...bisognosi di ogni cura...altro che per tutta la vita puoi contare su di noi! 

Vedo cosa passa mia moglie con i suoi...che hanno 81 anni la madre e 91 il padre...e sono proprio come due bambini spaventati...perchè sorella morte avanza insesorabile...

Poi finiamola con tutte ste minchiate.
I figli mutano il punto di vista sui loro genitori a seconda della loro età e maturazione affettiva no?
Fino ad una certa età i genitori sono punto di riferimento, poi diventano l'ostacolo, il san fermo, il paletto, i cosidetti rompi no?

Ma siamo noi in funzione dei figli...o loro in funzione nostra? Eh?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa ne sai? Hai provato? No. Quindi le tue sono solo supposizioni. I genitori anche separati potrebbero stare a pochi metri di distanza. Dove sta la differenza? Il buono e il cattivo stanno nella testa del genitore che pensa solo al proprio egoismo e non al bene dei propri figli.



Ti parlo da figlia che ha vissuto con dei genitori sempre in lite per tutto e per niente ....e quando scattava la minaccia che uno dei due se ne andasse io speravo non lo facesse....nonostante vedevo che tra loro non funzionva...


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi finiamola con tutte ste minchiate.
> I figli mutano il punto di vista sui loro genitori a seconda della loro età e maturazione affettiva no?
> Fino ad una certa età i genitori sono punto di riferimento, poi diventano l'ostacolo, il san fermo, il paletto, i cosidetti rompi no?
> 
> Ma siamo noi in funzione dei figli...o loro in funzione nostra? Eh?


mi tocca quotarti.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sono bastate le porte che si chiudevano dopo ogni litigio dei miei.
> Mio padre se ne andava sbattendo la porta.
> E non sapevo se mai sarebbe tornato.
> Ricordo la morsa.
> ...


nessuno è in funzione di nessuno.
a questo punto della vita ci troviamo esattamente in mezzo ai bisogni e alle fragilità di figli e genitori e cerchiamo di districarci come possiamo. è vero che l'avanzare dell'età rende particolarmente fragili ed egoisti, questo è un aspetto che spero tanto di ricordare quando arriverà il mio turno per non pesare anche solo psicologicamente su mia figlia


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno è in funzione di nessuno.
> a questo punto della vita ci troviamo esattamente in mezzo ai bisogni e alle fragilità di figli e genitori e cerchiamo di districarci come possiamo. è vero che l'avanzare dell'età rende particolarmente fragili ed egoisti, questo è un aspetto che spero tanto di ricordare quando arriverà il mio turno per non pesare anche solo psicologicamente su mia figlia


Ma come puoi pensare di pesare ad una figlia che ti ama?
Di cos'hai paura?
Di scoprire che nel momento del bisogno ti metta in un ospizio eh?

Quando ero bambino volevo sempre salire in auto a fianco di mio padre.
Lui diceva sali dietro che sei piccolo.
Gli risposi un giorno tu salirai dietro e io guiderò.
E lui...perchè, sono il papà io e sto al volante.
E risposi...perchè sarai vecchio!


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno è in funzione di nessuno.
> a questo punto della vita ci troviamo esattamente in mezzo ai bisogni e alle fragilità di figli e genitori e cerchiamo di districarci come possiamo. è vero che l'avanzare dell'età rende particolarmente fragili ed egoisti, questo è un aspetto che spero tanto di ricordare quando arriverà il mio turno per non pesare anche solo psicologicamente su mia figlia


Come si fa a non pesare sui figli quando s'invecchia?
E perchè pesare? Non mi piace pesare. E' negativo.Ad un certo punto ci si scambiano i ruoli e ci si prende cura di chi è più fragile. 
E' un ciclo naturale e molto equilibrato, trovo.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come puoi pensare di pesare ad una figlia che ti ama?
> Di cos'hai paura?
> *Di scoprire che nel momento del bisogno ti metta in un ospizio eh?
> 
> ...


esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come puoi pensare di pesare ad una figlia che ti ama?
> Di cos'hai paura?
> Di scoprire che nel momento del bisogno ti metta in un ospizio eh?
> 
> ...


e quindi? 
forse quella dell'ospizio è un Tua paura


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> e quindi?
> forse quella dell'ospizio è un Tua paura


No a soli 5 anni gli ho fatto capire l'inversione dei ruoli di cui tu hai parlato prima.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

riflettevo ora che il ciclo della vita ,in pratica, ci rende genitori due volte , una delle quali è molto più triste e amara.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> riflettevo ora che il ciclo della vita ,in pratica, ci rende genitori due volte , una delle quali è molto più triste e amara.


Sottovaluti uno stadio però---
L'essere delle buone nonne no?


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No a soli 5 anni gli ho fatto capire l'inversione dei ruoli di cui tu hai parlato prima.



Che un bambino di 5 anni  o faccia quel ragionamento mi pare astruso..
oltretutto l'hai scritta come una minaccia non come una rassicurazione.
E' importante.


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> riflettevo ora che il ciclo della vita ,in pratica, ci rende genitori due volte , una delle quali è molto più triste e amara.


Ma perchè triste e amara?
A parte casi in cui insorgano malattie degenerative gravi non vedo la tristezza.
Trovo bellissimo prendersi cura di qualcuno che ami, se lo fai con amore non pesa affatto o pesa come tutto quello che è importante nella vita.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Che un bambino di 5 anni  o faccia quel ragionamento mi pare astruso..
> oltretutto l'hai scritta come una minaccia non come una rassicurazione.
> E' importante.


Non una minaccia.
Ma una realtà ineluttabile.
Da quel giorno mi mise al suo fianco in auto.
Essere buoni genitori è anche non sottovalutare mai la testa dei figli eh?
Che fare quando un figlio è enormemente più intelligente di te?
Darsi all'ippica?


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non una minaccia.
> Ma una realtà ineluttabile.
> Da quel giorno mi mise al suo fianco in auto.
> Essere buoni genitori è anche non sottovalutare mai la testa dei figli eh?
> ...


Esserne fiero?
Intelligente eh? non furbetto o arrogante


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma perchè triste e amara?
> A parte casi in cui insorgano malattie degenerative gravi non vedo la tristezza.
> Trovo bellissimo prendersi cura di qualcuno che ami, se lo fai con amore non pesa affatto o pesa come tutto quello che è importante nella vita.


che non pesi è un fatto.amaro è assistere al declino di chi ha rappresentato il tuo punto di riferimento sapendo che gli rimane poco tempo .
scoprire ogni giorno una debolezza fisica, una magagna nuova


----------



## Skizzofern (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che non pesi è un fatto.amaro è assistere al declino di chi ha rappresentato il tuo punto di riferimento sapendo che gli rimane poco tempo .
> scoprire ogni giorno una debolezza fisica, una magagna nuova


Ma rimane un punto di riferimento. Con dei bisogni e delle esigenze diverse ma sempre un punto di riferimento rimane.
Non sarà la vecchiaia con le manchevolezze che si trascina dietro a rendere meno stimabili o a farmi amare meno i miei genitori. Non considero la debolezza fisica una pecca, anzi me li fa amare ancora di più perchè oltre al rispetto e alla stima si unisce la tenerezza e il desiderio di rendergli la vita più facile e comoda.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma rimane un punto di riferimento. Con dei bisogni e delle esigenze diverse ma sempre un punto di riferimento rimane.
> Non sarà la vecchiaia con le manchevolezze che si trascina dietro a *rendere meno stimabili o a farmi amare meno *i miei genitori. Non considero la debolezza fisica una pecca, anzi me li fa amare ancora di più perchè oltre al rispetto e alla stima si unisce la tenerezza e il desiderio di rendergli la vita più facile e comoda.


evidentemente non mi sono spiegata intendendo cose ben diverse e contrarie a questo


----------



## stellina (9 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Che un bambino di 5 anni  o faccia quel ragionamento mi pare astruso..
> oltretutto l'hai scritta come una minaccia non come una rassicurazione.
> E' importante.


allora figlia di 4 anni prima di andare a casa in visita alla mamma appena operata e in letto d'ospedale: mamma ti voglio bene e ho deciso che io questa notte sto con te e ti tengo la mano come tu fai con me quando ho la febbre" quelle parole le ho incise nel cuore!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> allora figlia di 4 anni prima di andare a casa in visita alla mamma appena operata e in letto d'ospedale: mamma ti voglio bene e ho deciso che io questa notte sto con te e ti tengo la mano come tu fai con me quando ho la febbre" quelle parole le ho incise nel cuore!!


che dolcissima bambolina


----------



## elena_ (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono persuaso che i figli moderni siano dei grandissimi egoisti.
> Trovo che molte mamme siano schiave dei loro figli.
> Molte mamme fanno quello che le figlie intima loro di fare.
> E sono seriamente convinte che questo sia essere buoni genitori.
> ...


Conte sì
tutti i bambini sono egoisti e vogliono che i loro genitori stiano esattamente lì dove devono stare
sono il loro punto di riferimento
il loro modello
ne hanno bisogno
e l'egoismo è un carattere tipicamente infantile
si smette di essere egoisti quando cominciamo ad aprirci agli altri e ad emanciparci dai nostri genitori
solitamente durante l'adolescenza

ciò che hai scritto in grassetto è esattamente il nodo su cui mi sto arrovellando da mesi ormai
è quello che mi fa più paura
e tu l'hai centrato in pieno
hai fatto pieno centro
perché 
io
non
dimentico
mai un solo istante
che lui è anche il padre dei suoi figli

non è per niente che continuo ad aprire tutti questi 3D sull'argomento...


----------



## elena_ (9 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> una coppia può scoppiare per mille e uno motivi e la cosa più immediata sarebbe dire io vado di qua e tu di là...ciao è stato bello finchè è durato.
> ma, e c'è sempre un ma, se ci sono figli per me la musica cambia.
> ho scelto responsabilmente di essere genitore, di mettere al mondo un figlio o più con una persona. ci siamo impegnati a crescerli nel migliore dei modi a noi possibile, compatibilmente ai nostri limiti ed imperfezioni. per me è una responsabilità!
> sottoporre i bimbi a continue litigate, dissapori, musi, mani gesti violenti o sminuenti verso l'altro genitore non va bene e allora meglio separarsi.
> ...


grazie Stellina
è una bella testimonianza


----------



## stellina (9 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> grazie Stellina
> è una bella testimonianza


così mi fai arrossire......


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Conte sì
> tutti i bambini sono egoisti e vogliono che i loro genitori stiano esattamente lì dove devono stare
> sono il loro punto di riferimento
> il loro modello
> ...


Ti dico una cosa.
Mio zio aspettò che sua figlia fosse maggiorenne.
Poi le disse, da qui in avanti io vado a vivere in Spagna.

Mio padre mi disse il giorno che mi sono sposato.
Ti ho portato fin qui, da qui in avanti ti arrangi, ognun per sè.
L'unica cosa che mi disse fu...qui abbiamo un'azienda se vuoi essere ancora dello staff parliamone.
Ma conoscendolo so che quello fu un grande spartiacque.
Quando mi trovai in difficoltà economiche, mio padre fu l'ultima persona a cui mi sarei rivolto.
Lui mi avrebbe detto...arpega...che per queste cose ci sono gli istituti di credito, come io ho fatto tutto da solo, anche tu devi fare altrettanto.

Un'altra ancora il mio mitico nonno.
Mio nonno si ritrovò vedovo a 58 anni.
Mia madre aveva 26 anni e viveva con lui.
Lui le disse entro l'anno io mi risposo.
Mia madre fece il diavolo a quattro.
Mio nonno cacciò di casa mia madre, la quale si sposò l'anno dopo.

Con la seconda moglie mio nonno visse 28 anni di matrimonio.
Poi morì.
Ma sempre disse a mia madre...visto?
Se io non mi risposavo tu poi mi avresti lasciato solo e io non volevo certo farmi accudire da te.


----------



## elena_ (10 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa.
> Mio zio aspettò che sua figlia fosse maggiorenne.
> Poi le disse, da qui in avanti io vado a vivere in Spagna.
> 
> ...


Conte
non ho ben capito qual è il messaggio o il consiglio che vuoi suggerirmi
ma lo prendo come un incoraggiamento

grazie


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Conte
> non ho ben capito qual è il messaggio o il consiglio che vuoi suggerirmi
> ma lo prendo come un incoraggiamento
> 
> grazie


E' un incoraggiamento.
Il messaggio è questo.
Attendere che i figli crescano.
Lui sarà più libero poi.
Più crescono meno hanno bisogno dei genitori.
A me no che non cresciamo dei mammoni no?

Osservate si dice mammone...e mai pappone...cioè ehm...ok...va ben..ma sticazzi!


----------



## stellina (10 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' un incoraggiamento.
> Il messaggio è questo.
> *Attendere che i figli crescano.
> Lui sarà più libero poi.
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## elena_ (10 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' un incoraggiamento.
> Il messaggio è questo.
> Attendere che i figli crescano.
> Lui sarà più libero poi.
> ...





stellina ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


sì
se lo dice anche Stellina deve essere così

devo avere pazienza
la pazienza è la virtù dei forti
io sono forte
ergo...


----------



## stellina (10 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sì
> se lo dice anche Stellina deve essere così
> 
> devo avere pazienza
> ...


mah diciamo che lo spero!!!! e da quello che ho vissuto io sulla mia pelle, per me è stato così. io ero la bimba!


----------



## elena_ (10 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mah diciamo che lo spero!!!! e da quello che ho vissuto io sulla mia pelle, per me è stato così. io ero la bimba!


davvero?
ti spiacerebbe raccontare, se vuoi?
immagino un'esperienza completamente diversa da quella di Tebe...


----------



## stellina (10 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> davvero?
> ti spiacerebbe raccontare, se vuoi?
> immagino un'esperienza completamente diversa da quella di Tebe...


semplicemente ho avuto 2 nonne e 4 nonni, 1 mamma e 2 papà, sorellastra (ma io la chiamo sorella perchè sorellastra lo trovo dispregiativo), vari cugini di primo o secondo o terzo letto, più zii di zie...e mi fermo qui dicendoti che la famiglia allargata se fatta bene, con intelligenza e rispetto da parte di tutti (figli compresi) può funzionare...ma varia da caso a caso e da carattere a carattere...io ci sono stata bene mia sorella no (tipo tebe)! 
però gioia so che vorresti delle risposte ma lui agirà per come è lui e sua moglie (bada che lo dico a te e intanto lo sto dicendo anche a me!!!)
un abbraccio


----------



## elena_ (10 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> semplicemente ho avuto 2 nonne e 4 nonni, 1 mamma e 2 papà, sorellastra (ma io la chiamo sorella perchè sorellastra lo trovo dispregiativo), vari cugini di primo o secondo o terzo letto, più zii di zie...e mi fermo qui dicendoti che la famiglia allargata se fatta bene, con intelligenza e rispetto da parte di tutti (figli compresi) può funzionare...ma varia da caso a caso e da carattere a carattere...io ci sono stata bene mia sorella no (tipo tebe)!
> però gioia so che vorresti delle risposte ma lui agirà per come è lui e sua moglie (bada che lo dico a te e intanto lo sto dicendo anche a me!!!)
> un abbraccio


grazie stella
sei tenerissima


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' un incoraggiamento.
> Il messaggio è questo.
> Attendere che i figli crescano.
> Lui sarà più libero poi.
> ...


Conte, mo guarda che succede.. il casino!! 
Hai ragione sai conte! anche a me sta scocciando che si dica mammone ( ed il pappone dov'è ? )  
L'altro giorno stavo riflettendo, ero solo in macchina, lo sguardo perso e i pensieri vibranti, ed in poche parole i pensieri erano questi, 
è stupendo per la donna la sua emancipazione sociale, e lo è anche per l'uomo che ha un briciolo di cervello, perchè la donna è uguale all'uomo, ( non statemi a dire che ci sono differenze, già lo so, ma mica possiamo scrivere tutto, e poi sarebbe un macello riuscire a capirci in un casino di contesti) comunque pensando questo, mi sono sentito un po rabbrividire, perchè forse nella sua emancipazione sociale, la donna sta perdendo qualcosa di quella figura che era, forse determinate da situazioni,da atteggiamenti; le stanno facendo perdere quel qualcosa che era, o vuoi per indole, o vuoi per contesto della vita in cui la donna era vista, insomma, forse nei cambiamenti si migliora, ma qualcosa si perde.

Claudio.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conte, mo guarda che succede.. il casino!!
> Hai ragione sai conte! anche a me sta scocciando che si dica mammone ( ed il pappone dov'è ? )
> L'altro giorno stavo riflettendo, ero solo in macchina, lo sguardo perso e i pensieri vibranti, ed in poche parole i pensieri erano questi,
> è stupendo per la donna la sua emancipazione sociale, e lo è anche per l'uomo che ha un briciolo di cervello, perchè la donna è uguale all'uomo, ( non statemi a dire che ci sono differenze, già lo so, ma mica possiamo scrivere tutto, e poi sarebbe un macello riuscire a capirci in un casino di contesti) comunque pensando questo, mi sono sentito un po rabbrividire, perchè forse nella sua emancipazione sociale, la donna sta perdendo qualcosa di quella figura che era, forse determinate da situazioni,da atteggiamenti; le stanno facendo perdere quel qualcosa che era, o vuoi per indole, o vuoi per contesto della vita in cui la donna era vista, insomma, forse nei cambiamenti si migliora, ma qualcosa si perde.
> ...


La donna non è uguale all'uomo.
Lo sostenne da subito Platone con Socrate quando rispose a questa frase così...
Ma figuriamoci le donne in palestra con noi uomini con i loro corpi molli e flaccidi...
( Nell'antica grecia l'ideale di bello è il maschio e il giovinetto)

Ci sono molte donne stupide e ridicole...
Hanno scambiato l'emancipazione per competizione con il maschio...
Si coprono di ridicolo...

Non ringrazierò mai abbastanza Nausicaa per avermi fatto capire che cosa è il femminismo...quello vero...e non quello becero a cui (purtroppo) sono stato abituato dalle beghine di paese...

Emancipazione come conquista del valore di femminilità ci sto!
Emancipazione come fare le cazzute non ci sto eh?

Non mi piace vedere donne che abiurano alla loro femminilità...
Apparentemente si fanno molti amici uomini...
Ma che poi un uomo le ami per davvero è altro paio di maniche...
Perchè se io in te donna riconosco una storpiatura dell'amicone da bar...ehm...non è che mi affascini molto eh?
Mi fai solo tanto ridere!:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2012)

Mi sa che c'è ancora molto spazio per qualche dialogo Conte


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sa che c'è ancora molto spazio per qualche dialogo Conte


Ah ok...
Allora all'università avevo un amico dalla siria.
Un biologo...
Una volta mi disse...sai le donne non sono molto diverse dall'uomo...
Sono un po' diverse lì sui fianchi...ma per il resto...
Non so come dirtelo, mi guardava in un certo modo che io sentivo il mio buchino di culetto...che si stringeva apprensivo e mi diceva...ocio conte che questo ti mette in confusion...

Allora sii femminista fammi sapere che hai cambiato il sacco dell'aspirapolvere...prima che esso esploda no?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ok...
> Allora all'università avevo un amico dalla siria.
> Un biologo...
> Una volta mi disse...sai le donne non sono molto diverse dall'uomo...
> ...


Ma se mi ami non lo cambi tu?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma se mi ami non lo cambi tu?


Ma certo....
Allora fa na roba...spediscimelo che te lo cambio immantinente...
Dai cazzo...
Se fai esplodere quell'aspirapolvere poi mi arrabbio eh?
Non sfidare l'ammmoooooooorrreeeeeeeeeeee....:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La donna non è uguale all'uomo.
> Lo sostenne da subito Platone con Socrate quando rispose a questa frase così...
> Ma figuriamoci le donne in palestra con noi uomini con i loro corpi molli e flaccidi...
> ( Nell'antica grecia l'ideale di bello è il maschio e il giovinetto)
> ...


sono abbastanza d'accordo. nel senso che ormai dovremmo aver superato la fase delle suffragette (che dobbiamo ringraziare) e non cadere nello stupido scimmiottamento del maschio


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono abbastanza d'accordo. nel senso che ormai dovremmo aver superato la fase delle suffragette (che dobbiamo ringraziare) e non cadere nello stupido scimmiottamento del maschio


Anche perchè tu cita
Io tarzan no?

O io maschio sono il Gorilla lilla...
e tu...speta là come si chiamava il cagnolino...là...

[video=youtube;FzV7l99Cik4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzV7l99Cik4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Anche perchè tu cita
> Io tarzan no?
> 
> *O io maschio sono il Gorilla lilla...
> ...


no


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono abbastanza d'accordo. nel senso che ormai dovremmo aver superato la fase delle suffragette (che dobbiamo ringraziare) e non cadere nello stupido scimmiottamento del maschio


auahuahahahaahahaha hai ragione.

Ma spero oltre la battuta del conte, che tu abbia capito cosa intendevo io.
E comunque se non si fosse capito, era una maniera per dirvi che siete sempre speciali, anche se molto aspetti di adesso a parere mio non fanno altro che sminuirvi. 

Claudio.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> auahuahahahaahahaha hai ragione.
> 
> Ma spero oltre la battuta del conte, che tu abbia capito cosa intendevo io.
> E comunque se non si fosse capito, era una maniera per dirvi che siete sempre speciali, anche se molto aspetti di adesso a parere mio non fanno altro che sminuirvi.
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> auahuahahahaahahaha hai ragione.
> 
> Ma spero oltre la battuta del conte, che tu abbia capito cosa intendevo io.
> E comunque se non si fosse capito, era una maniera per dirvi che siete sempre speciali, anche se molto aspetti di adesso a parere mio non fanno altro che sminuirvi.
> ...


non capisco come si possa generalizzare così
io non credo che l_'eterno femminino_ esista veramente, o meglio, rimane un'idealizzazione che non ha pieno riscontro con la realtà
siamo troppe e di tutti i tipi, chi ci infila più in un clichè??:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non capisco come si possa generalizzare così
> io non credo che l_'eterno femminino_ esista veramente, o meglio, rimane un'idealizzazione che non ha pieno riscontro con la realtà
> siamo troppe e di tutti i tipi, chi ci infila più in un clichè??:mrgreen:


Generalizzare ? ma che stai a dire ?

Io non parlo di idealizzazioni, io parlo delle donne! donne che, con la giusta emancipazione, stanno anche perdendo alcuni aspetti non esteriori ma interiori che la differenziavano dall'uomo, ma la differenziavano rendendola speciale, e non sto dicendo che adesso non lo è, ma che probabilmente senza nemmeno accorgersene si stanno perdendo aspetti della donna che appunto la rendevano speciale. 

Claudio.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Generalizzare ? ma che stai a dire ?
> 
> Io non parlo di idealizzazioni, io parlo delle donne! donne che, con la giusta emancipazione, stanno anche perdendo alcuni aspetti non esteriori ma interiori che la differenziavano dall'uomo, ma la differenziavano rendendola speciale, e non sto dicendo che adesso non lo è, ma che probabilmente senza nemmeno accorgersene si stanno perdendo aspetti della donna che appunto la rendevano speciale.
> 
> Claudio.



Per esempio?


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Generalizzare ? ma che stai a dire ?
> 
> Io non parlo di idealizzazioni, io parlo delle donne! donne che, con la giusta emancipazione, stanno anche perdendo alcuni aspetti non esteriori ma interiori che la differenziavano dall'uomo, ma la differenziavano rendendola speciale, e non sto dicendo che adesso non lo è, ma che probabilmente senza nemmeno accorgersene si stanno perdendo aspetti della donna che appunto la rendevano speciale.
> 
> Claudio.


cioè?
l'emancipazione rende generalmente le donne meno speciali?
perchè prima erano generalmente speciali?
c'è qualcosa che non quadra!


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2012)

una donna speciale lo è sempre , come è sempre stato e sempre sarà...indipendentemente da emancipazioni di sorta,quello che la rende tale sono qualità che riguardano l'umanità in genere e la sua personalità.
non esiste una femminilità che nell'ovvia presa di coscienza di pari diritti e doveri si sia attenuata o indebolita, a meno che non si pensi a certe fragilità, debolezze, dolcezze che anche  l'uomo ha "scoperto" di avere .
anche se veronesi dice che il futuro non potrà che essere bisessuale....e si farà l'amore per affetto e non per riprodursi


sarà tre volte natale e festa tutti i giorni
anche i sordi potranno parlaremmentre i ciechi già lo fanno


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per esempio?


Avevo timore di questa domanda.

Ora devo chiudere, più tardi se riesco a trovare le parole cercherò di spiegarmi, cosa che ritengo difficile, perchè io parlo di percezioni di essenze, di astratto. 

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una donna speciale lo è sempre , come è sempre stato e sempre sarà...indipendentemente da emancipazioni di sorta,quello che la rende tale sono qualità che riguardano l'umanità in genere e la sua personalità.
> non esiste una femminilità che nell'ovvia presa di coscienza di pari diritti e doveri si sia attenuata o indebolita, a meno che non si pensi a certe fragilità, debolezze, dolcezze che anche  l'uomo ha "scoperto" di avere .
> anche se veronesi dice che il futuro non potrà che essere bisessuale....e si farà l'amore per affetto e non per riprodursi
> 
> ...


Chissà perchè, quando c'è di mezzo il discorso donna, tu ti metti sulla difensiva, e dire che, sono stato chiaro a dire che, siete speciali. Comunque.
Uomo donna che sia, se sei o siete d'accordo, nulla potrà mai convincermi ad affermare che o uomini o donne, siamo esseri umani, e quello che un uomo non si ritrova in una donna, una donna non si ritrova in un uomo, quindi avendo stabilito le mie differenze, e le mie convinzioni,vado a spiegare, o cercare di spiegare quello che prima scrissi che, ritenevo difficile da esprimere. 

La donna nel caso a cui mi riferisco io, va gradualmente perdendo quel senso di focolare che una volta essa esprimeva, va perdendo quel disegno che i figli gli uomini avevano come idea astratta nel pensiero, e non sto dicendo che fondamentalmente essa lo stia man mano perdendo, ma quella figura ipotetica immaginaria ma nel contempo reale, sta svanendo; svanendo perchè per fortuna sua e dell'uomo, e della società stessa, essa si ritrova in molteplici aspetti della vita quotidiana che, prima appartenevano all'uomo. Che questa evoluzione ci sia è giusta, ed è naturale visto che, o uomo o donna, la differenza non sussiste, sarebbe discriminazione, sarebbe razzismo, e la stessa cosa sarebbe potuta capitare all'uomo se l'evoluzione della specie sarebbe stata diversa da quella che è stata( ma qua sto non solo fantasticando, ma anche esagerando, ma volevo comunque esprimere questo concetto e l'ho rimarcato in questa maniera) La sottile sfumatura che ne esce fuori dalla nuova donna, adesso viene percepita forse di più da noi maschietti, "visto che ritengo siamo ancora in fase di evoluzione ed affermazione della donna nella odierna società", che dire? forse adesso dico una frase forte, arriveremo ad avere una donna che richiede il nomignolo papo ? 

Claudio.


----------



## elena_ (15 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chissà perchè, quando c'è di mezzo il discorso donna, tu ti metti sulla difensiva, e dire che, sono stato chiaro a dire che, siete speciali. Comunque.
> Uomo donna che sia, se sei o siete d'accordo, nulla potrà mai convincermi ad affermare che o uomini o donne, siamo esseri umani, e quello che un uomo non si ritrova in una donna, una donna non si ritrova in un uomo, quindi avendo stabilito le mie differenze, e le mie convinzioni,vado a spiegare, o cercare di spiegare quello che prima scrissi che, ritenevo difficile da esprimere.
> 
> La donna nel caso a cui mi riferisco io, va gradualmente perdendo quel senso di focolare che una volta essa esprimeva, va perdendo quel disegno che i figli gli uomini avevano come idea astratta nel pensiero, e non sto dicendo che fondamentalmente essa lo stia man mano perdendo, ma quella figura ipotetica immaginaria ma nel contempo reale, sta svanendo; svanendo perchè per fortuna sua e dell'uomo, e della società stessa, essa si ritrova in molteplici aspetti della vita quotidiana che, prima appartenevano all'uomo. Che questa evoluzione ci sia è giusta, ed è naturale visto che, o uomo o donna, la differenza non sussiste, sarebbe discriminazione, sarebbe razzismo, e la stessa cosa sarebbe potuta capitare all'uomo se l'evoluzione della specie sarebbe stata diversa da quella che è stata( ma qua sto non solo fantasticando, ma anche esagerando, ma volevo comunque esprimere questo concetto e l'ho rimarcato in questa maniera) La sottile sfumatura che ne esce fuori dalla nuova donna, adesso viene percepita forse di più da noi maschietti, "visto che ritengo siamo ancora in fase di evoluzione ed affermazione della donna nella odierna società", che dire? forse adesso dico una frase forte, arriveremo ad avere una donna che richiede il nomignolo papo ?
> ...


intendi dire che un tempo la donna era solo ed esclusivamente l'angelo del focolare
mentre oggi non è più solo quello
ma riveste molteplici ruoli ed è capace di destreggiarvisi con più o meno disinvoltura
e questo la rende un essere speciale che la differenzia da voi ometti?


----------



## elena_ (15 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> intendi dire che un tempo la donna era solo ed esclusivamente l'angelo del focolare
> mentre oggi non è più solo quello
> ma riveste molteplici ruoli ed è capace di destreggiarvisi con più o meno disinvoltura
> e questo la rende un essere speciale che la differenzia da voi *ometti*?


per evidenziare che ho scritto "ometti" con una connotazione vezzeggiativa e non dispregiativa 

a scanso di qeuivoci e non potendo editare ok?


----------



## Sole (15 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono persuaso che *i figli moderni siano dei grandissimi egoisti*.
> Trovo che molte mamme siano schiave dei loro figli.
> Molte mamme fanno quello che le figlie intima loro di fare.
> E sono seriamente convinte che questo sia essere buoni genitori.
> ...


Boh. Tu dipingi un quadro che io non conosco. E dire che ho due figli e coi bambini (figli di separati e non) ci lavoro da 15 anni.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh. Tu dipingi un quadro che io non conosco. E dire che ho due figli e coi bambini (figli di separati e non) ci lavoro da 15 anni.


Allora tu sei madre di due bambini.
GLi altri sono i tuoi allievi.
Un pedagogo non ama i suoi allievi.
Deve educarli e istruirli.

Io dipingo quadri di paesaggi che ho visto.
Non sono un astrattista che dipinge la realtà che dovrebbero vivere gli altri.
Ne ho abbastanza della mia.


----------



## Sole (15 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tu sei madre di due bambini.
> GLi altri sono i tuoi allievi.
> Un pedagogo non ama i suoi allievi.
> Deve educarli e istruirli.
> ...


Anch'io. Ne ho visti parecchi in 15 anni. Vivo quotidianamente a contatto con questi paesaggi. E se tu sapessi quanta serenità ho visto in alcuni figli di genitori separati e quanta inquietudine, invece, in molti bambini con una famiglia apparentemente normale, credo ti stupiresti.

L'unica cosa che interessa a un figlio è essere considerato, amato e compreso. Sostenuto, accudito, guidato.

Tu sai dare amore ai tuoi figli? Sai essere presente per loro? Li ascolti? Hai il coraggio di dire quei no che servono per la loro crescita? Sai condividere le loro gioie, i loro piccoli successi, li sostieni nei loro fallimenti? Se sai fare tutte queste cose sei un bravo genitore che avrà dei figli sereni ed equilibrati. Separato o meno.


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io. Ne ho visti parecchi in 15 anni. Vivo quotidianamente a contatto con questi paesaggi. E se tu sapessi quanta serenità ho visto in alcuni figli di genitori separati e quanta inquietudine, invece, in molti bambini con una famiglia apparentemente normale, credo ti stupiresti.
> 
> L'unica cosa che interessa a un figlio è essere considerato, amato e compreso. Sostenuto, accudito, guidato.
> 
> Tu sai dare amore ai tuoi figli? Sai essere presente per loro? Li ascolti? Hai il coraggio di dire quei no che servono per la loro crescita? Sai condividere le loro gioie, i loro piccoli successi, li sostieni nei loro fallimenti? Se sai fare tutte queste cose sei un bravo genitore che avrà dei figli sereni ed equilibrati. Separato o meno.



I bambini dei separati sono diversi dagli altri bambini che hanno/vivono con entrambi i genitori ... e tu Sole da insegnante lo sai, (direi quasi) diventano adulti/responsabili prima degli altri, ti risulta?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io. Ne ho visti parecchi in 15 anni. Vivo quotidianamente a contatto con questi paesaggi. E se tu sapessi quanta serenità ho visto in alcuni figli di genitori separati e quanta inquietudine, invece, in molti bambini con una famiglia apparentemente normale, credo ti stupiresti.
> 
> L'unica cosa che interessa a un figlio è essere considerato, amato e compreso. Sostenuto, accudito, guidato.
> 
> Tu sai dare amore ai tuoi figli? Sai essere presente per loro? Li ascolti? Hai il coraggio di dire quei no che servono per la loro crescita? Sai condividere le loro gioie, i loro piccoli successi, li sostieni nei loro fallimenti? Se sai fare tutte queste cose sei un bravo genitore che avrà dei figli sereni ed equilibrati. Separato o meno.


Eh la madonnaaaaaaaaaaa...
Io non mi pongo certo tutte queste domande.
E faccio quello che mi sento di dover fare.
Non sono certo un uomo che si fa giudicare da sua figlia.
Se lo fa rispondo a lei quello che mi è stato insegnato: se vuoi fare come vuoi tu, costruisciti una casa in cima al monte e vai a stare là: ma finchè abiti qui, si fa come dico io. Perchè io sono tuo padre.
L'unica cosa che mi sento in dovere è: procurare le sostanze perchè lei abbia di che vestire, mangiare ecc...ecc..ecc...
Tutto il resto, scusami, non mi interessa.
Lei ha la sua vita.
Deve vivere la sua vita.
E la vita è fatta di tante cose.
Le sue gioie sono le sue gioie.
Non le mie.

L'unico sistema educativo valido per me è questo.
Vuoi qualcosa raspa con le tue unghie che nessuna manna viene dal cielo.
Sei responsabile in prima persona delle cose che fai.
Solo gli stupidi fanno stupidaggini.

Come docente ho notato solo una certa aggressività nei figli di separati.
Come docente gli allievi devono suonare come dico io.
Devono essere come plastellina nelle mie mani, altrimenti non se ne fa nulla.

Il mio maestro una volta disse, a delle allieve che pretendevano di condividere con lui.
Sapete la differenza tra pedofilo e pedagogo?
Pedofilo ama ragazzi.
Pedagogo non ama ragazzi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io. Ne ho visti parecchi in 15 anni. Vivo quotidianamente a contatto con questi paesaggi. E se tu sapessi quanta serenità ho visto in alcuni figli di genitori separati e quanta inquietudine, invece, in molti bambini con una famiglia apparentemente normale, credo ti stupiresti.
> 
> L'unica cosa che interessa a un figlio è essere *considerato, amato e compreso. Sostenuto, accudito, guidato*.
> 
> Tu sai dare amore ai tuoi figli? Sai essere presente per loro? Li ascolti? Hai il coraggio di dire quei no che servono per la loro crescita? Sai condividere le loro gioie, i loro piccoli successi, li sostieni nei loro fallimenti? Se sai fare tutte queste cose sei un bravo genitore che avrà dei figli sereni ed equilibrati. Separato o meno.


+viziato


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> +viziato


Madai casso non se ne può più di genitori che fanno quello che dicono i figli...dai su...
Esempio: 
Studia per la verifica di scienze...
Non ho tempo ( ma intanto è là con casso di pc)

Se verifica porta a casa 8 pc rimane
Se verifica porta a casa 5 pc sparisce

Fine delle discussioni...

Poi quando sarà adulta e via da questa casa...vivrà come pare a lei...

Ma l'esperienza di studente...
Mi ha insegnato che se passi giornata sul pc...
A sera i compiti non si sono fatti da soli...

E ti senti dire...
Se tu fossi un bravo papà...mi faresti la giustificazione!

Se io fossi un bravo genitore...farei giustificazione...
Ma sicccome non mi interessa un casso se sono bravo o cattivo genitore...
Non faccio giustificazione...
Perchè mi sta su casso che la professoressa mi faccia la pecola perchè la figlia non studia...

Mi sta molto su i maroni andare a parlare con i professori
Mi sta molto sui maroni andare a riunioni
Mi sta molto sui maroni tutti i discorsi sulla genitorialità.


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (16 Febbraio 2012)

*E perche' no.*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> +viziato



Quel tanto che basta, quando se lo "Merita"


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> intendi dire che un tempo la donna era solo ed esclusivamente l'angelo del focolare
> mentre oggi non è più solo quello
> ma riveste molteplici ruoli ed è capace di destreggiarvisi con più o meno disinvoltura
> e questo la rende un essere speciale che la differenzia da voi ometti?


Intendo dire che, la donna si era l'angelo del focolare, e lo è tuttora. E sempre a parere mio lo rimarrà. 
Che rivesta molteplici ruoli, ripeto è per me normale. Non sono in quella condizione mentale da fare differenze tra uomini o donne, quindi anche solo a ribadire questo concetto, personalmente mi dispiace, perchè sinonimo di un qualcosa che vuole essere ribadito ed affermato. Quando invece se si parla dell'uomo, non c'è bisogno ne di ribadire ne di affermare.
Si è un essere speciale la donna, come lo è l'uomo.
E ribadisco che, quell'essere speciale chiamato donna, sta gradualmente perdendo qualcosa di speciale, perchè a parere mio non si rende conto di sciocchezze che se anche piccole, la stanno equiparando anche alle cose che nell'uomo non andavano e non vanno.

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io. Ne ho visti parecchi in 15 anni. Vivo quotidianamente a contatto con questi paesaggi. E se tu sapessi quanta serenità ho visto in alcuni figli di genitori separati e quanta inquietudine, invece, in molti bambini con una famiglia apparentemente normale, credo ti stupiresti.
> 
> L'unica cosa che interessa a un figlio è essere considerato, amato e compreso. Sostenuto, accudito, guidato.
> 
> Tu sai dare amore ai tuoi figli? Sai essere presente per loro? Li ascolti? Hai il coraggio di dire quei no che servono per la loro crescita? Sai condividere le loro gioie, i loro piccoli successi, li sostieni nei loro fallimenti? Se sai fare tutte queste cose sei un bravo genitore che avrà dei figli sereni ed equilibrati. Separato o meno.


Madonna!!! sembra facile, ma solo nel leggerti Sole mi vengono i brividi, e dire che sembra tutto asettico nella scrittura.

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> I bambini dei separati sono diversi dagli altri bambini che hanno/vivono con entrambi i genitori ... e tu Sole da insegnante lo sai, (direi quasi) diventano adulti/responsabili prima degli altri, ti risulta?


Se mi posso permettere, direi che forse la parola giusta è questa; sono più sensibili, diventano più maturi nel tempo, ma nel frattempo provaci a parlare, è difficile a parere mio, nonostante loro parlino, capire cosa dentro di loro c'è realmente.
Da adulti credo invece diventeranno quelle persone che oltre al lato estetico delle azioni, mostreranno anche quello più importante che è quello interiore.

Claudio.


----------



## elena_ (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Intendo dire che, la donna si era l'angelo del focolare, e lo è tuttora. E sempre a parere mio lo rimarrà.
> Che rivesta molteplici ruoli, ripeto è per me normale. Non sono in quella condizione mentale da fare differenze tra uomini o donne, quindi anche solo a ribadire questo concetto, personalmente mi dispiace, perchè sinonimo di un qualcosa che vuole essere ribadito ed affermato. Quando invece se si parla dell'uomo, non c'è bisogno ne di ribadire ne di affermare.
> Si è un essere speciale la donna, come lo è l'uomo.
> E ribadisco che, quell'essere speciale chiamato donna, sta gradualmente perdendo qualcosa di speciale, perchè a parere mio non si rende conto di sciocchezze che se anche piccole, la stanno equiparando anche alle cose che nell'uomo non andavano e non vanno.
> ...


puoi fare degli esempi concreti? altrimenti continuo a non capire
la donna è meno donna se fuma il sigaro toscano? se non sa fare il tricot o la pasta spianata? se non sa stirare le camicie?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> puoi fare degli esempi concreti? altrimenti continuo a non capire
> la donna è meno donna se fuma il sigaro toscano? se non sa fare il tricot o la pasta spianata? se non sa stirare le camicie?


Forse non ci crederai, e sono serio. pensavo essere riuscito a spiegarmi.
E' difficile spiegare a parole, quello che, nell'aria io avverto come cambiamento d'immagine della donna.

Claudio.


----------



## elena_ (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse non ci crederai, e sono serio. pensavo essere riuscito a spiegarmi.
> E' difficile spiegare a parole, quello che, nell'aria io avverto come cambiamento d'immagine della donna.
> 
> Claudio.


mai messa in dubbio la tua serietà
ma il concetto che intendevi esprimere mi è un po' sfuggente

forse questo cambiamento di immagine di cui tu dici è qualcosa di più sociologico
strettamente correlato ai cambianenti della nostra società
del nostro modo di vivere
della nostra contemporaneità
e riguarda non solo la donna ma anche l'uomo e i suoi ruoli


----------



## Sole (16 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> +viziato



Assolutamente no. I vizi sono altri. Anzi. I vizi spesso vengono da quei genitori che preferiscono assecondare le richieste dei loro figli in modo indiscriminato, perchè non sono in grado di reggere il confronto e il conflitto che derivano dall'imposizione di una regola o di un no.

I compagni di mia figlia hanno tutti videogiochi e cellulare, lei no. Sarebbe stato facile farglieli avere, molto più facile che negarglieli. Mio marito ed io, che siamo in perfetta sintonia su questo, le abbiamo spiegato le ragioni delle nostre scelte. Lei e mio figlio sono bambini molto educati e sereni, responsabili e molto indipendenti. Si occupano delle loro cose, stanno volentieri con o senza di noi, spesso ci aiutano in casa. Eppure posso dire, come madre, di aver fatto tutte le cose che citavo prima: comprendere, amare, accudire, sostenere, guidare... certo nei limiti delle mie capacità e facendo del mio meglio.

Lavorare per l'autonomia di un figlio, renderlo indipendente, anche questo significa sostenerlo e guidarlo.

Mi spiace constatare come in materia di educazione ci sia molta confusione, tanto da non rendersi nemmeno conto della differenza tra vizio e considerazione.


----------



## Sole (16 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio maestro una volta disse, a delle allieve che pretendevano di condividere con lui.
> Sapete la differenza tra pedofilo e pedagogo?
> Pedofilo ama ragazzi.
> Pedagogo non ama ragazzi.


Una grande cazzata.

Io voglio un gran bene ai miei alunni. Questo non significa che il mio ruolo non sia ben definito: sono un'insegnante, non certo un'amica. Ma un'insegnante che ama i suoi alunni. Che condivide un percorso umano e affettivo importante in cui non solo si insegna, ma si impara. Moltissimo direi.


----------



## Sole (16 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> I bambini dei separati sono diversi dagli altri bambini che hanno/vivono con entrambi i genitori ... e tu Sole da insegnante lo sai, (direi quasi) diventano adulti/responsabili prima degli altri, ti risulta?


Credo che l'esperienza della separazione sia comunque dolorosa. Inutile fingere o negarlo. Come tutte le esperienze dolorose va metabolizzata e assimilata. E se la separazione è una guerra tra i genitori, penso che difficilmente ci sia lo spazio e la voglia di aiutare i bambini in questo.

Ma penso anche che nella vita le esperienze dolorose non possano sempre essere evitate. E che forse il dolore, se rielaborato e superato, può essere un'esperienza che arricchisce umanamente.

Ho molti alunni che sono figli di separati (ormai la percentuale nelle classi è molto alta) e la maggior parte ha la fortuna di avere genitori che li seguono e li aiutano nel loro percorso di crescita. In questi casi io posso osservare molta serenità in loro, nessun segno di trauma indelebile.
Diverso è il discorso nei casi in cui i genitori non solo hanno una brutta separazione, ma sono persone che antepongono se stesse al benessere del figlio: nessuna cura, nessun interesse, molti giochi, videogiochi e computer ma desolazione totale sul fronte affettivo. Allora i segnali di malessere sono subito identificabili. E qui possiamo dire che la separazione ha aggravato, forse, un'incapacità di accudimento affettivo che già esisteva.

Ma se a questo disinteresse, a questa mancanza di regole si associa una situazione familiare in cui i genitori non sono separati ma litigano e coinvolgono i figli nei loro conflitti, creando un clima di tensione costante...ecco, direi che le conseguenze sono disastrose.

Questa è la mia esperienza... limitata e parziale, certo, ma credo condivisa da tutti coloro che si occupano di educazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> mai messa in dubbio la tua serietà
> ma il concetto che intendevi esprimere mi è un po' sfuggente
> 
> forse questo cambiamento di immagine di cui tu dici è qualcosa di più sociologico
> ...


Certo!! ed io che detto scusa? auahaaahahah scusa scherzavo. Comunque si intendevo questo.

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. I vizi sono altri. Anzi. I vizi spesso vengono da quei genitori che preferiscono assecondare le richieste dei loro figli in modo indiscriminato, perchè non sono in grado di reggere il confronto e il conflitto che derivano dall'imposizione di una regola o di un no.
> 
> I compagni di mia figlia hanno tutti videogiochi e cellulare, lei no. Sarebbe stato facile farglieli avere, molto più facile che negarglieli. Mio marito ed io, che siamo in perfetta sintonia su questo, le abbiamo spiegato le ragioni delle nostre scelte. Lei e mio figlio sono bambini molto educati e sereni, responsabili e molto indipendenti. Si occupano delle loro cose, stanno volentieri con o senza di noi, spesso ci aiutano in casa. Eppure posso dire, come madre, di aver fatto tutte le cose che citavo prima: comprendere, amare, accudire, sostenere, guidare... certo nei limiti delle mie capacità e facendo del mio meglio.
> 
> ...


Chiara concisa, e soprattutto modesta, cosa che personalmente ritengo molto importante, e sinonimo di una personalità molto intelligente. Chiaramente è opinione mia, e per quello che vale l'ho espressa.

Claudio.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. I vizi sono altri. Anzi. *I vizi spesso vengono da quei genitori che preferiscono assecondare le richieste dei loro figli in modo indiscriminato, perchè non sono in grado di reggere il confronto e il conflitto che derivano dall'imposizione di una regola o di un no.
> 
> *I compagni di mia figlia hanno tutti videogiochi e cellulare, lei no. Sarebbe stato facile farglieli avere, molto più facile che negarglieli. Mio marito ed io, che siamo in perfetta sintonia su questo, le abbiamo spiegato le ragioni delle nostre scelte. Lei e mio figlio sono bambini molto educati e sereni, responsabili e molto indipendenti. Si occupano delle loro cose, stanno volentieri con o senza di noi, spesso ci aiutano in casa. Eppure posso dire, come madre, di aver fatto tutte le cose che citavo prima: comprendere, amare, accudire, sostenere, guidare... certo nei limiti delle mie capacità e facendo del mio meglio.
> 
> ...


quotissimo


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> I compagni di mia figlia hanno tutti videogiochi e cellulare, lei no. Sarebbe stato facile farglieli avere, molto più facile che negarglieli. Mio marito ed io, che siamo in perfetta sintonia su questo, le abbiamo spiegato le ragioni delle nostre scelte. Lei e mio figlio sono bambini molto educati e sereni, responsabili e molto indipendenti. Si occupano delle loro cose, stanno volentieri con o senza di noi, spesso ci aiutano in casa. Eppure posso dire, come madre, di aver fatto tutte le cose che citavo prima: comprendere, amare, accudire, sostenere, guidare... certo nei limiti delle mie capacità e facendo del mio meglio.


Il bello è che quando poi il bimbo si vede negare un capriccio si adatta a quella decisione in due minuti. Motivando e traslando il discorso semplicemente su qualcos'altro che crei un rapporto di condivisione ci si accorge di cosa hanno davvero bisogno.
Il genitore che non regge quel confronto sbaglia nel pensare di non poter contraddire il bambino e può essere comprensibile. Ma mettere un bimbo a giocare per non essere disturbati è da galera.

Che poi, ha quanto pare, per i bimbi, strumenti come i videogiochi, sono dannosi e provocano anche danni neurologici.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2012)

mi ripeto ma l'inadeguatezza di un genitore si evidenzia quando lo vedi passare dalla passività totale, quando il figlio si comporta con maleducazione e andrebbe ripreso severamente ...
all'improvviso attacco di autoritarismo ,con tanto di sberla , in occasione di sciocchezza ma che andava a invadere il suo egoismo o lo trovava in un momento di frustrazione da sfogare.
immaturi e impreparati ad essere genitori e a prendersi delle vere responsabilità


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi ripeto ma l'inadeguatezza di un genitore si evidenzia quando lo vedi passare dalla passività totale, quando il figlio si comporta con maleducazione e andrebbe ripreso severamente ...
> all'improvviso attacco di autoritarismo ,con tanto di sberla , in occasione di sciocchezza ma che andava a invadere il suo egoismo o lo trovava in un momento di frustrazione da sfogare.
> immaturi e impreparati ad essere genitori e a prendersi delle vere responsabilità


Purtroppo è cosi...un peccato.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una grande cazzata.
> 
> Io voglio un gran bene ai miei alunni. Questo non significa che il mio ruolo non sia ben definito: sono un'insegnante, non certo un'amica. Ma un'insegnante che ama i suoi alunni. Che condivide un percorso umano e affettivo importante in cui non solo si insegna, ma si impara. Moltissimo direi.



Nonononono...fidati nessun amore spece verso le allieve...ma na cattiveria che non ti dico...
Anzi...
Siccome lui è molto bravo e NON è...scuola dell'obbligo...
Lui fa così:
Esamin de ammission...
Chi ce la fa entra in classe, chi non ce la fa cassi suoi.
Dove ho visto la sua bontà?
Tu non ce la fai, ma mi sembri dotata? Umiliati...accetta di studiare un paio d'anni seriamente in un corso propedeutico che ti permetta di poter accedere al corso...

Ma quante risate mi sono fatto con Marina...
Marina figlia di un medico, e di una pediatra, studia al conservatorio..dotatissima e cattivissima.

Ma no che conosce un bel tenebroso violinista spiantato...e dice...maestro fammi fare due anni in uno...che ho fretta di diplomarmi e fare la mamma...

Il maestro che non ama Marina...dice...ah è così? Io ti faccio fare due anni di corso in 4 anni,...così io posso torciare bene...le tue idee...

Poi love story con violinista finisce male...
E lei abbassato suo orgoglio dice...si maestro diventare una brava e completa musicista è più importante che correre dietro a bel figon violinista che è stato cacciato dal conservatorio perchè non studiava...

Percorso di quella scuola?
Suona come dico io, altrimenti diploma non prendi.

Non mi stupisce poi che chi esce da là vinca concorsi a nastro.
Ohi chi non ce la fa molla...

Ma non c'è nessun sentimentalismo.

Come mai le maestre in genere non hanno tra gli alunni i loro figli?

Poi sono età diverse...
Una volta il maestro dà concerton...e le allieve girano le pagine...
Io rido come un matto perchè le allieve si accorgono che maestron non sona come pretende dalle allieve e ha studiato poco...
E loro due commentavano dietro la sua schiena che anche maestro deve praticare...
Poi sento sua voce che dice...conte...levami ste quaaaaaaaaaaaa....che rompono miei cogioni....qui e làààààà---
A giugno io ammmazzzoooooooooo...queste due qua....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Quel tanto che basta, quando se lo "Merita"


Se vuoi veramente bene ai propri figli e altrui, li vizi, non perché se lo meritano, ma perché sai che da adulti dovranno fare a meno di qualunque lusso quasi sempre. Spesso i piccoli extra sono davvero piccoli. Chi guarda e dice "ma fermati, li vizi!" spesso non ha fatto in tempo di viziarli prima


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. I vizi sono altri. Anzi. I vizi spesso vengono da quei genitori che preferiscono assecondare le richieste dei loro figli in modo indiscriminato, perchè non sono in grado di reggere il confronto e il conflitto che derivano dall'imposizione di una regola o di un no.
> 
> I compagni di mia figlia hanno tutti videogiochi e cellulare, lei no. Sarebbe stato facile farglieli avere, molto più facile che negarglieli. Mio marito ed io, che siamo in perfetta sintonia su questo, le abbiamo spiegato le ragioni delle nostre scelte. Lei e mio figlio sono bambini molto educati e sereni, responsabili e molto indipendenti. Si occupano delle loro cose, stanno volentieri con o senza di noi, spesso ci aiutano in casa. Eppure posso dire, come madre, di aver fatto tutte le cose che citavo prima: comprendere, amare, accudire, sostenere, guidare... certo nei limiti delle mie capacità e facendo del mio meglio.
> 
> ...


L'educazione di cui parli si applica più facilmente a figli non desiderati. Ma la realtà è che fare le cose giuste è molto difficile in un mondo che cerca a intromettersi in tutto e per tutto.

Da cominciare con le "etichette" da seguire, vestiti firmati, gioccatoli costosi e via dicendo. I reali valori stanno da un altra parte, ma prima bisogna trovarli e poi trasmetterli nel modo giusto. Come dici tu, comunicando le proprie ragioni.

Io sono cresciuto in una situzazione doppiamente difficile, ma grazie alla mancanza di tutto, ho imparato essere veramente autosufficiente e di questo vado fino ad oggi, a 50 anni, molto fiero. Perché se guardo i coetanei, c'è chi manda il bucato (ancora) dalla mamma, che si fa riparare ogni cosa da babbo, e che riceve per ogni fallimento personale un sostegno economico. C'è chi vive ancora in casa dei suoi, c'è chi non si sposa perché sono troppo legati a mamma o papà. Non auguro a nessuno di loro trovarsi senza gli appoggi che hanno ora. Ma capiterà perché i genitori prima o poi mollano.


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se vuoi veramente bene ai propri figli e altrui, li vizi, non perché se lo meritano, ma perché sai che da adulti dovranno fare a meno di qualunque lusso quasi sempre. Spesso i piccoli extra sono davvero piccoli. Chi guarda e dice "ma fermati, li vizi!" spesso non ha fatto in tempo di viziarli prima


IO sono stata una mamma Fortunata, mio figlio non mi ha mai chiesto nulla di eccessivo tipo maglioni/pantaloni/scarpe firmati ... i suoi amici d'infanzia facevono i pazzi per il motorino (a quei tempi era il sogno di tutti i ragazzi) o auto (l'auto l'ho regalata a sua moglie) ... e' saltato dalla gioia quando gli ho regalato la sua prima chitarra acustica, e poi quella elettrica con tanto di amplificatore ... guardare i suoi occhi il suo sguardo la felicita' in persona, non potro Mai dimenticare.


TUTTO quello che ho e' suo se me lo chiedesse, perche', ho tirato su un figlio d'ORO.


E' IL MIO ORGOGLIO IL MIO SUCCESSO IL MIO TROFEO IL MIO CAMPIONE!!!!! 


Alla faccia di quella merda di padre che gli e' toccato, MA QUESTA E' UN'ALTRA STORIA.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> IO sono stata una mamma Fortunata, mio figlio non mi ha mai chiesto nulla di eccessivo tipo maglioni/pantaloni/scarpe firmati ... i suoi amici d'infanzia facevono i pazzi per il motorino (a quei tempi era il sogno di tutti i ragazzi) o auto (l'auto l'ho regalata a sua moglie) ... e' saltato dalla gioia quando gli ho regalato la sua prima chitarra acustica, e poi quella elettrica con tanto di amplificatore ... guardare i suoi occhi il suo sguardo la felicita' in persona, non potro Mai dimenticare.
> 
> 
> TUTTO quello che ho e' suo se me lo chiedesse, perche', ho tirato su un figlio d'ORO.
> ...


Riuscendo a capire che scrivi da madre, ed è normale e giusto che sia così, personalmente non vedo altri modi di leggerti oltre quelli scritti. Mi viene spontanea scrivere una cosa, la scrivo provocandoti, ma scusa se tuo figlio per forza di eventi non fosse cresciuto D'ORO  non sarebbe stato il tuo campione orgoglio trofeo!!!! 
Comunque ridimensionati mari tuo figlio è soltanto un essere umano come il mio e quelli degli altri. 
E quella merda di tuo marito.... non scriverlo in un contesto dove lui non può leggere, diglielo in faccia !! ma anche questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Febbraio 2012)

personalmente non vedo il danno nel dare il cellulare in uso al bambino, quelli di ultima generazione sono praticamente dei pc e sono molto istruttivi, i bambini imparano spontaneamente ad usare le tecnologie.
Altro discorso sono i videogiochi, li mi vedi restia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> personalmente non vedo il danno nel dare il cellulare in uso al bambino, quelli di ultima generazione sono praticamente dei pc e sono molto istruttivi, i bambini imparano spontaneamente ad usare le tecnologie.
> Altro discorso sono i videogiochi, li mi vedi restia.


Io sono più contrario a dare un cellulare a una donna


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> personalmente non vedo il danno nel dare il cellulare in uso al bambino, quelli di ultima generazione sono praticamente dei pc e sono molto istruttivi, i bambini imparano spontaneamente ad usare le tecnologie.
> Altro discorso sono i videogiochi, li mi vedi restia.


Proprio perchè sono dei piccoli pc alla fine il bimbo li usa per giocare e i giochi per smartphone sono dei veri e propri videogiochi.

Ma diciamo pure che il bimbo in questione ne farebbe un uso coscenzioso, resta sempre il problema dell'esposizione alle microonde.


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'educazione di cui parli si applica più facilmente a figli non desiderati. Ma la realtà è che fare le cose giuste è molto difficile in un mondo che cerca a intromettersi in tutto e per tutto.
> 
> Da cominciare con le "etichette" da seguire, vestiti firmati, gioccatoli costosi e via dicendo. I reali valori stanno da un altra parte, ma prima bisogna trovarli e poi trasmetterli nel modo giusto. Come dici tu, comunicando le proprie ragioni.
> 
> Io sono cresciuto in una situzazione doppiamente difficile, ma grazie alla mancanza di tutto, ho imparato essere veramente autosufficiente e di questo vado fino ad oggi, a 50 anni, molto fiero. Perché se guardo i coetanei, c'è chi manda il bucato (ancora) dalla mamma, che si fa riparare ogni cosa da babbo, e che riceve per ogni fallimento personale un sostegno economico. C'è chi vive ancora in casa dei suoi, c'è chi non si sposa perché sono troppo legati a mamma o papà. Non auguro a nessuno di loro trovarsi senza gli appoggi che hanno ora. Ma capiterà perché i genitori prima o poi mollano.


 sai che c'è? che siamo tutti molto orgogliosi di quanto siamo riusciti a fare da soli, senza una famiglia che ci confortasse....ma non sarà mai un buon motivo per non fare del nostro meglio quando siamo dall'altra parte.
anzi
apro una parentesi (
ho sempre cercato di essere piuttosto severa con mia figlia, soprattutto per quanto concerne educazione e autonomia ...ma mi dici come si fa a non desiderare di vedere sempre quella luce di felicità che hanno negli occhi quando puoi fare qualcosa per loro ?detto fra noi:
ma c'è qualcosa di più bello al mondo del  vederli felici?
) chiusa parentesi che ci son gli spifferi


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che c'è? che siamo tutti molto orgogliosi di quanto siamo riusciti a fare da soli, senza una famiglia che ci confortasse....ma non sarà mai un buon motivo per non fare del nostro meglio quando siamo dall'altra parte.
> anzi
> apro una parentesi (
> ho sempre cercato di essere piuttosto severa con mia figlia, soprattutto per quanto concerne educazione e autonomia ...ma mi dici come si fa a non desiderare di vedere sempre quella luce di felicità che hanno negli occhi quando puoi fare qualcosa per loro ?detto fra noi:
> ...


Ehehehehe, mannaggia... NO :mexican:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che c'è? che siamo tutti molto orgogliosi di quanto siamo riusciti a fare da soli, senza una famiglia che ci confortasse....ma non sarà mai un buon motivo per non fare del nostro meglio quando siamo dall'altra parte.
> anzi
> apro una parentesi (
> ho sempre cercato di essere piuttosto severa con mia figlia, soprattutto per quanto concerne educazione e autonomia ...ma mi dici come si fa a non desiderare di vedere sempre quella luce di felicità che hanno negli occhi quando puoi fare qualcosa per loro ?detto fra noi:
> ...


Io ho sempre viziato i bambini, senza venire però meno all'insegnamento delle piccole verità. Ad esempio quella che nulla è regalato. O che qualche volta bisogna pagare rispetto controvoglia o raccontare anche bugie grosse, per non sconvolgere la felicità altrui. Che fare un regalo nel momento giusto può rendere felici tutti. Che la felicità si trova nei propri cuori, come scovarla, come coltivarla. Che conoscere se stessi è la chiave a quasi tutte le porte chiuse. Che la morte non è poi una fine così terribile. Che la vita va protetta, ma non difesa.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io ho sempre viziato i bambini, senza venire però meno all'insegnamento delle piccole verità. Ad esempio quella che nulla è regalato. O che qualche volta bisogna pagare rispetto controvoglia o raccontare anche bugie grosse, per non sconvolgere la felicità altrui. Che fare un regalo nel momento giusto può rendere felici tutti.* Che la felicità si trova nei propri cuori, come scovarla, come coltivarla*. Che conoscere se stessi è la chiave a quasi tutte le porte chiuse. Che la morte non è poi una fine così terribile. Che la vita va protetta, ma non difesa.


questo è un grande insegnamento...ma come si fa a scovarla?
forse puoi coltivarla con la pulizia della propria coscienza, la ricerca interiore di valori fondamentali, dando il giusto valore alle cose e saper riconoscere le priorità di vita.
hai detto niente...


----------



## elena_ (21 Marzo 2012)

il suo ex marito se ne era andato poco prima
e poco dopo era arrivata lei
la madre dei gemelli 
mi parlava e io avrei voluto scoppiare
"se lui avesse voluto fare il padre non se ne sarebbe andato
se lui avesse voluto fare il padre non avrebbe lasciato la sua casa 
non mi avrebbe lasciata sola con un sacco di problemi da risolvere ogni giorno
avrei preferito che sparisse
non volevo nemmeno il mantenimento
non ho problemi di soldi
avrei preferito che sparisse"
lei ora ha un altro marito e altri figli
e io non ho saputo dirle niente ma dentro mi sentivo scoppiare

mi sento scoppiare...


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un grande insegnamento...ma come si fa a scovarla?
> forse puoi coltivarla con *la pulizia della propria coscienza, la ricerca interiore di valori fondamentali,* *dando il giusto valore alle cose e saper riconoscere le priorità di vita.*
> hai detto niente...


.....Io so che è possibile.
Magari non riuscirci del tutto, ma di sicuro è possibile (e doveroso) provarci.
Anzi, credo proprio che non farlo ci ridurrebbe alla mera sopravvivenza. In una gabbia d'oro, magari, ma pur sempre solo sopravvivenza senza senso, senza prospettiva, senza reale costrutto.
Ottimismo, ragazzi!
Quello che ci invitava all'ottimismo è mancato proprio oggi, ma il suo insegnamento è sempre valido :up:


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .....Io so che è possibile.
> Magari non riuscirci del tutto, ma di sicuro è possibile (e doveroso) provarci.
> Anzi, credo proprio che non farlo ci ridurrebbe alla mera sopravvivenza. In una gabbia d'oro, magari, ma pur sempre solo sopravvivenza senza senso, senza prospettiva, senza reale costrutto.
> Ottimismo, ragazzi!
> *Quello che ci invitava all'ottimismo è mancato proprio oggi*, ma il suo insegnamento è sempre valido :up:


ci mancherà tonino, poeta e immenso sceneggiatore di capolavori in coppia con fellini .che la terra gli sia lieve


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

*Ma porc...*

Io: il solito mona.
Quest'anno ci sono stati dei seri problemi in famiglia.
All'inizio dell'anno mia figlia e mia moglie sclerano: fatalità non è andata nella classe che speravano loro.

Non mi piace discutere, a me, taglio corto io.

Dico...ok...moglie tu fregatene, mi occupo io del rapporto con gli insegnanti, tanto le conosco...no?

Ma porc...porc....
Ma perchè non posso stare su fb o sul forum...al posto di andare al visitone?

Che faccio per ingannare il tempo?
Intorto qualche mammina?

Ohi quando vai lì...
TUTTE...sono convinte che:
A) Il loro figlio è meglio degli altri
B) Il loro figlio è vittima di qualche incomprensione e ingiustizia
C) Tutti hanno brutte compagnie
D) Le mamme si guardano sempre in cagnesco
E) S'incazzano sistematicamente con me perchè dico loro che tutti sti discorsi sulla scuola e sui figli sono cagate: Se uno ha voglia di imparare impara, se non ha voglia, non c'è verso.

E parlo...da docente no?
Tu puoi essere miliardaria, comperare lo steinway al figlio, avere tutte le velleità che vuoi, cambiare tutti i metodi e l'insegnanti che vuoi, lui se non ha testa e voglia,....non diventerà mai nemmeno un pianista mediocre...

provare per credere!


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io: il solito mona.
> Quest'anno ci sono stati dei seri problemi in famiglia.
> All'inizio dell'anno mia figlia e mia moglie sclerano: fatalità non è andata nella classe che speravano loro.
> 
> ...


sì, qualcosa di vero c'è su quelle che dici "le mamme" sono anche così.vogliamo parlare dei padri che accompagnano i figli agli allenamenti e alle partite di calcio o altro sport?


----------



## elena_ (19 Aprile 2012)

Non c'è una via di mezzo.
Per la mia esperienza ho riscontrato che ci sono due tipi di genitori: quelli troppo presenti e quelli del tutto assenti.
I primi sono iperprotettivi e ansiosi, convinti di avere figli-campioni, li difendono in tutto con la conseguenza che i figli crescono troppo insicuri o troppo sicuri di sé.
I secondi semplicemente non ci sono e i figli, totalmente lasciati a se stessi, crescono per strada o trovano altrimenti altri punti di riferimento che non sono certamente i genitori.
In ogni caso i figli sono sempre migliori dei genitori.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Non c'è una via di mezzo.
> Per la mia esperienza ho riscontrato che ci sono due tipi di genitori: quelli troppo presenti e quelli del tutto assenti.
> I primi sono iperprotettivi e ansiosi, convinti di avere figli-campioni, li difendono in tutto con la conseguenza che i figli crescono troppo insicuri o troppo sicuri di sé.
> I secondi semplicemente non ci sono e i figli, totalmente lasciati a se stessi, crescono per strada o trovano altrimenti altri punti di riferimento che non sono certamente i genitori.
> *In ogni caso i figli sono sempre migliori dei genitori*.


Nella mia esperienza invece ho conosciuto genitori che, imperfetti come tutti, si pongono tuttavia più o meno nel mezzo.
Credo che per valutare la genitorialità di qualcuno, aiuti essere genitore, ed essersi confrontati con le mille voci e i mille dubbi e le mille tensioni contrastanti che comportano crescere dei bambini.
Sul neretto cmq, spero bene che sia così! L'idea è proprio quella


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nella mia esperienza invece ho conosciuto genitori che, imperfetti come tutti, si pongono tuttavia più o meno nel mezzo.
> Credo che per valutare la genitorialità di qualcuno, aiuti essere genitore, ed essersi confrontati con le mille voci e i mille dubbi e le mille tensioni contrastanti che comportano crescere dei bambini.
> Sul neretto cmq, spero bene che sia così!* L'idea è proprio quella *


hai proprio ragione


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Non c'è una via di mezzo.
> Per la mia esperienza ho riscontrato che ci sono due tipi di genitori: quelli troppo presenti e quelli del tutto assenti.
> I primi sono iperprotettivi e ansiosi, convinti di avere figli-campioni, li difendono in tutto con la conseguenza che i figli crescono troppo insicuri o troppo sicuri di sé.
> I secondi semplicemente non ci sono e i figli, totalmente lasciati a se stessi, crescono per strada o trovano altrimenti altri punti di riferimento che non sono certamente i genitori.
> *In ogni caso i figli sono sempre migliori dei genitori*.


i figli sono sempre migliori dei genitori che hai descritto, oppure in generale?
perchè a me sembra proprio di no! come ti è venuta questa idea?


----------



## Arianna (20 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> i figli sono sempre migliori dei genitori che hai descritto, oppure in generale? la seconda che hai detto
> perchè a me sembra proprio di no! come ti è venuta questa idea? dalla mia esperienza lavorativa


:smile:


----------



## exStermy (20 Aprile 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> :smile:


Cioe' una testa di cazzo che per noia butta sassi da un cavalcavia ed ammazza n'do cojo cojo e' migliore del proprio genitore??....

pure suoi colleghi che lo stesso per noia bruciano un barbone so' mejo di mamma e papa'?

pure altri loro colleghi che stuprano in branco ragazzine di 12 anni?

ah gia' scusa questi so' particolari e non generali...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cioe' una testa di cazzo che per noia butta sassi da un cavalcavia ed ammazza n'do cojo cojo e' migliore del proprio genitore??....
> 
> pure suoi colleghi che lo stesso per noia bruciano un barbone so' mejo di mamma e papa'?
> 
> ...


Come spieghi che tutti gli ex brigatisti sono venuti da famiglie ricche e per bene?
Va a fare una ricerca...e vedi la loro estrazione sociale...

Ci sono molti casi di figli migliori dei genitori...
Già da bambini imparano: mio padre? Un esempio da non imitare...solo un povero avvinazzato.


----------



## free (20 Aprile 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> :smile:



cioè ad es. figli orrendi hanno avuto genitori ancor più orrendi?
ma io non credo, basta guardare tra fratelli, cresciuti allo stesso modo, buono o meno buono, mica sono tutti uguali, ciascuno ha la propria indole, e poi salta fuori la pecora nera, ma anche no!


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Come spieghi che tutti gli ex brigatisti sono venuti da famiglie ricche e per bene?
> Va a fare una ricerca...e vedi la loro estrazione sociale...*
> 
> Ci sono molti casi di figli migliori dei genitori...
> Già da bambini imparano: mio padre? Un esempio da non imitare...solo un povero avvinazzato.


Ma come fai ad accumunare un brigatista a uno che brucia un barbone???
Il metodo e il mezzo erano assurdi e condannabili ma l'ideale no!


----------



## exStermy (20 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma come fai ad accumunare un brigatista a uno che brucia un barbone???
> Il metodo e il mezzo erano assurdi e condannabili ma l'ideale no!


E s'e' pure scomodato alle 7 meno venti pe' sta' perla....ahahahahah

probabilmente gli sfugge che la prima ribellione la facevano in casa contro l'autorita' paterna che con le loro professioni incarnavano il sistema da abbattere...

stessa roba per i pirla dei cavalcavia...uguale...

soaranno risposte preimpostate...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E s'e' pure scomodato alle 7 meno venti pe' sta' perla....ahahahahah
> 
> probabilmente gli sfugge che la prima ribellione la facevano in casa contro l'autorita' paterna che con le loro professioni incarnavano il sistema da abbattere...
> 
> ...


Stamattina levataccia...
Molti appuntamenti al mattino eh?
Ohi se una è libera alle 7,30...e vuole che mi intrufoli nel suo letto presto presto...cavoli...
L'accontento eh? Non sono forse il conte che le accontenta?

Comunque sia esistono figli migliori dei loro genitori...e figli peggio dei loro genitori...

Per esempio J.S.Bach arriva da una genia di musicisti.
Erano musicisti da 250 anni.
Lui fu però il genio in assoluto.
Numerosissimi figli, tra cui almeno 4 musicisti di rilievo.
Tutta brava gente, tranne Carl Philipp...che si diede al dado e al gioco...e fu sempre una spina nel fianco di suo padre...che era un uomo...ligissimo all'autorità!

L'ultimo dei figli non era normale...e la moglie di Bach dice che, Sebastiano, aveva un affetto particolare per sto qua...

Altro esempio...Mozart...
Suo padre Leopold...non capii mai il genio di suo figlio...
Mozart voleva fare il bambino prodigio? NO.
Voleva fare il musicista di corte? NO.
Voleva fare il pianista? NO.

Con grande disdoro e imbarazzo di suo padre...fece l'operista.

Mozart dipinge il suo senso di colpa verso suo padre, nella sua opera Don Giovanni.

Altri casi...
Beethoven figlio di uno che oltre a bere e ubriacarsi suonava il corno nell'orchestra di corte.

Liszt stesso ricevette i rudimenti da suo padre...


----------



## elena_ (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stamattina levataccia...
> Molti appuntamenti al mattino eh?
> Ohi se una è libera alle 7,30...e vuole che mi intrufoli nel suo letto presto presto...cavoli...
> L'accontento eh? Non sono forse il conte che le accontenta?
> ...


Sì, ma io mi riferivo a persone nella norma e relativamente alla mia esperienza.
Poi è arrivato exStermi a ribaltare il discorso, come al suo solito.
Tu ora stai parlando di geni assoluti. Ma un genio non è una persona normale. E' un genio e basta. E per il figlio di un genio può essere molto frustrante avere un genitore di tale statura, eh?
Io ho riscontrato che i figli sono migliori dei loro genitori. In ogni caso. E lo dico a ragion veduta. Credetemi.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Sì, ma io mi riferivo a persone nella norma e relativamente alla mia esperienza.
> Poi è arrivato exStermi a ribaltare il discorso, come al suo solito.
> Tu ora stai parlando di geni assoluti. Ma un genio non è una persona normale. E' un genio e basta. E per il figlio di un genio può essere molto frustrante avere un genitore di tale statura, eh?
> Io ho riscontrato che i figli sono migliori dei loro genitori. In ogni caso. E lo dico a ragion veduta. Credetemi.


Mah...
Se guardiamo che so la mia pagella di prima media...e quella di mia figlia...mah...
Forse vuoi dire che di generazione in generazione ci sono delle evoluzioni eh?
Non può essere una legge generale...
Conosco figli di operai che repetando sono giunti alla laurea...
E figli di industriali...che neanche sotto le scuole a pagamento sono riusciti a diventare ragionieri...
Ma in sei mesi hanno dilapidato capitali realizzati in 30 anni dai loro genitori...questo si...

Pietro Maso...
Meglio dei suoi genitori? Uhm...che ne parliamo con le sorelle?
So chi sono ...è un attimo per me parlare con loro...


----------



## elena_ (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Se guardiamo che so la mia pagella di prima media...e quella di mia figlia...mah...
> Forse vuoi dire che di generazione in generazione ci sono delle evoluzioni eh?
> Non può essere una legge generale...
> ...


Che vuoi che ti dica?
Io lavoro con loro, li osservo, ma solo quando conosco i loro genitori li capisco. 
Magari verrà un giorno in cui mi smentirò.
Ma finora non è successo.


----------

